# Uber driver guilty of raping female passenger, AND charged her$150 Cleaning Fee



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

https://philadelphia.cbslocal.com/2...-raping-intoxicated-chester-county-passenger/
Ahmed Elgaafary, 27, from Lansdale, Pa., was convicted of rape of an unconscious person, sexual assault and indecent assault.

Elgaafary picked up the woman at the Valley Forge Casino Resort in King of Prussia, northwest of Philadelphia, this past February. According to prosecutor Vincent Robert Cocco, what should have been a 15-minute ride home turned into a 53-minute trip, during which Elgaafary assaulted the passenger in his backseat.

*Cocco added that Elgaafary charged the woman for the longer ride and tacked on an extra $150 for vomiting in his car. *


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

If you're gonna go out, go out in a ball of flame.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Mista T said:


> If you're gonna go out, go out in a ball of flame.


Not a Rapey ball of flame though...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ignatz said:


> https://philadelphia.cbslocal.com/2...-raping-intoxicated-chester-county-passenger/
> Ahmed Elgaafary, 27, from Lansdale, Pa., was convicted of rape of an unconscious person, sexual assault and indecent assault.
> 
> Elgaafary picked up the woman at the Valley Forge Casino Resort in King of Prussia, northwest of Philadelphia, this past February. According to prosecutor Vincent Robert Cocco, what should have been a 15-minute ride home turned into a 53-minute trip, during which Elgaafary assaulted the passenger in his backseat.
> ...


This Low Life Scum Bag had a pregnant wife at home while he is out Raping & Robbing passengers.

They plan to Charge him
Then DEPORT HIM !?!?

PUT HIM TO WORK BUILDING THE WALL FOR 20 YEARS !

THEN DEPORT HIM.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

She left a spot on his seat?
Should be a cleaning charge.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Drunk women can't give consent. Regardless of her age. 

Have sex with a drunk woman, risk having your life destroyed.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Piece of shit


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Lyft will take him.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Chris Hansen should do a new series...
"To catch an Uber Driver"...


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

Imagine this poor woman seeing that he charged her a $150 cleaning fee from her reaction to his assault. The sheer gall of it! I could almost laugh if it weren’t so damned horrifying.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Wow


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

HonoluluHoku said:


> Imagine this poor woman seeing that he charged her a $150 cleaning fee from her reaction to his assault. The sheer gall of it! I could almost laugh if it weren't so damned horrifying.


No care for destroying another human being


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

dash cam guys . always catch it on dash cam .
i get many invites into homes of ladies i drive home. yea for sure there drunk. they invite you in you can do your thing with them.
one thing you need to do is cover your ass . when she invites you in you need to make sure you ask her ....
are you inviting me to have sex ? then she will answer yes . captured on dash cam. save that camera feed forever . later if she changes her mind and says ow no i was rapped and passed out . they bust your door down . you have cam footage proving she says yes. 
this is how the world is today . is it wrong to have sex with a trashed girl ? i cant answer that answer is subjective . 
im sure many people do it i am sure a few relationships formed from it . 
so the news story there was vomit in the car so she must of passed out he took advantage of her. no dash cam footage of her saying yes so its jail time . for the younger guys pick up ladies snap a pic of there id with your phone make dam sure she is legal age its hard to tell today


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

It’s quite a skill that a couple of you males have, turning a woman’s harrowing sex assault by a man into a seminar on how to protect yourselves from all of us lying *****es.


----------



## I Aint Jo Mama (May 2, 2016)

HonoluluHoku said:


> It's quite a skill that a couple of you males have, turning a woman's harrowing sex assault by a man into a seminar on how to protect yourselves from all of us lying @@@@@es.


That's why I have a dash cam!!!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> dash cam guys . always catch it on dash cam .
> i get many invites into homes of ladies i drive home. yea for sure there drunk. they invite you in you can do your thing with them.
> one thing you need to do is cover your ass . when she invites you in you need to make sure you ask her ....
> are you inviting me to have sex ? then she will answer yes . captured on dash cam. save that camera feed forever . later if she changes her mind and says ow no i was rapped and passed out . they bust your door down . you have cam footage proving she says yes.
> ...


What does this have to do with the story of a man found GUILTY for rape?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> What does this have to do with the story of a man found GUILTY for rape?


he did not have a dash cam . what if she said yes ? later passes out ? she forgets she said yes shes so drunk . then its rape. 
there us zero proof she said yes so its rape no matter what . dash cam . again protects a person from this .
i do not advise to having passed out sex lol .


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> he did not have a dash cam . what if she said yes ? later passes out ? she forgets she said yes shes so drunk . then its rape.
> there us zero proof she said yes so its rape no matter what . dash cam . again protects a person from this .
> i do not advise to having passed out sex lol .


It doesnt work that way. This is not a PSA for men to get a camera to protect themselves. This is a story about someone who ordered an uber and was raped. He was found guilty for a reason. He is the driver and should have driven her home and she was drunk and in no frame of mind to consent to sex.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> It doesnt work that way. This is not a PSA for men to get a camera to protect themselves. This is a story about someone who ordered an uber and was raped. He was found guilty for a reason. He is the driver and should have driven her home and she was drunk and in no frame of mind to consent to sex.


I guess it depends on your perspective.
If you are older and white and male ... these days ... you ARE hunted.
So, yea, it kind of IS a public service announcement as a warning ... and really, what's wrong with that? Isn't that the kind of message that SHOULD get out there? Isn't that what the femi-nazi's want? Men should know that having sex with a woman without a notarized written contract, and a video recording with audio that is time stamped a long long time before THE FIRST KISS.
So, yea, guys, be aware: there are severe penalties ...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I guess it depends on your perspective.
> If you are older and white and male ... these days ... you ARE hunted.
> So, yea, it kind of IS a public service announcement as a warning ... and really, what's wrong with that? Isn't that the kind of message that SHOULD get out there? Isn't that what the femi-nazi's want? Men should know that having sex with a woman without a notarized written contract, and a video recording with audio that is time stamped a long long time before THE FIRST KISS.
> So, yea, guys, be aware: there are severe penalties ...


Okay troll ... she was drunk and he is a ****ing driver. He has 1 job. This is a open and shut case.

Trust me I am all for getting a camera in the car and against false accusations but cant you in your tinnie tiny little brain comprehend why that comment is inappropriate here.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Okay troll ... she was drunk and he is a @@@@ing driver. He has 1 job. This is a open and shut case.
> 
> Trust me I am all for getting a camera in the car and against false accusations but cant you in your tinnie tiny little brain comprehend why that comment is inappropriate here.


I guess it depends on your perspective.

Yours is from the entitled, female point of view.
Mine is ... not.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

I'm going to catch alot of flak for this from the White Knighters and Virtue Signalers etc. Here goes:

We are in the #metoo era. Women are having consensual sex with strangers and then later changing their minds and calling it rape. These are the sober, non alcohol cases. 

The drunk cases are more simple: by law, having sex with a drunk woman is sexual assault. A drunk woman cannot give consent. I did not say unconscious woman. I said drunk (or under the influence of drugs). Even if the woman is your longterm girlfriend or wife. If you ffuucckk your drunk girlfriend or drunk wife, she can have you put away in prison for many years, if she so desires.

MOST men (99.5%) are completely unaware of women's true nature. It's an exceedingly painful process to find out as well. Some men have committed suicide in the process. 50% of rape allegations are false btw.

Back to the red pill. Those who come out the other side are happier than ever. The term is called being "red pilled" from the movie The Matrix.

Most men simply refuse to accept a womans true sexual nature. It's too disturbing for them. The truth hurts. I knew a woman who slept with 33 men in one day. But I digress. 

Here's a personal story related to intoxicated women: in 2017 I took a long nap in my car and woke up around 1 a.m. in Laguna Beach .As I began to drive home I saw a well dressed middle class lady, drunk, staggering alone near a park. I rolled down my window and asked her if she needed ride home.

She said yes, got in my car. She refused to give me an address to driver her to. She wanted to go "dancing" (she could barely walk). She said "I'm going with you". This was a very attractive woman. And at first Ibthought just a litlentiosy.

It soon became apparent She was totally drunk/high and incoherent. (She had just been victim of a $400k business fraud and was drinking and taking drugs as an escape). 

All of a sudden, she started to pound on my head while I was driving in car for no reason. I pulled over in safe area and asked her to get out. I sat on curb beside her to see if she would give me her address so I could take her home. No dice. we talked for like 20 mins. I asked her if she knew where she was. She had no clue.

The police came just as she began to follow my suggestions. I ended up with my hands behind back and police going through my pockets looking for drugs or whatever. The lady was rambling and making incoherent statements to police as well. They filmed her. When she saw what looked like the police arresting me, she began to cry out loud, telling the police I was her friend and that I was trying to help her.

The Sargent came by and hinted to me that I could drive her home instead of them taking her in squad car. I declined because her address was not in my GPS. and she had refused half a dozen times to give me her address.

One of the officers told me something I hope I never forget: He said that if she claimed I had raped her, I would be in a world of trouble. 

The officer was very kind. He phrased it this way: "You got VERY lucky".

I took that to mean that even police subject to life destroying false allegations.

The police did take the lady into custody (and brought her to detox I presume). I feel I failed her by handing the situation in a way that led to her exposure to the police. Also, I feel bad because I also forgot to tell police that she was the victim of a massive business theft. 

I felt that I had betrayed her. But I learned a valuable lesson. I hope she is doing well these days.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

I don't think $150 goes as far as it used to at the State Prison commissary.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I guess it depends on your perspective.
> 
> Yours is from the entitled, female point of view.
> Mine is ... not.


I am talking about this situation here. It's not sex! So much victim blamming when the bottom line is clear.

Sober uber drivers have no right to take advantage of an impaired passenger.

You think a woman is entitled for the expectation to make it home safe?


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I guess it depends on your perspective.
> If you are older and white and male ... these days ... you ARE hunted.
> So, yea, it kind of IS a public service announcement as a warning ... and really, what's wrong with that? Isn't that the kind of message that SHOULD get out there? Isn't that what the femi-nazi's want? Men should know that having sex with a woman without a notarized written contract, and a video recording with audio that is time stamped a long long time before THE FIRST KISS.
> So, yea, guys, be aware: there are severe penalties ...


This is how scared victims write:
"_older and white and male ... these days ... you ARE hunted"_

Fact is, hitchhiking is Safer


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

None of us know what really happened. White girl + dark foreigner does not necessarily equal the woman was a true victim based on my 54 years experience in the USA.

Its possible she was legally drunk and legally sexually assaulted by definition.

She may however, have knowingly and willfully had consensual sex with him and purposely falsely accused him of rape. It's possible she set him up. The motive? Money. Attention. Revenge. Alibi. Etc.

MONEY: She is is sure to receive a high six figure to low seven figure tax-free settlement with Uber. Life changing money.

ATTENTION: The one thing that a woman values even more than money is attention. It's their life force. 

REVENGE: Possible she liked the sex but didn't like the idea of being pumped, dumped AND swindled (driver filed false cleaning fee). Women are known to be ruthlessly vindictive.

ALIBI: This is a common motive in false rape allegation. She needs morning after pill, abortion, boyfriend/husband/father etc tasted/saw/smelled something weird and wants explanation or else divorce/breakup/disown etc etc. 

Other factors in possible false rape accusation scenario:

Women are not pure and are fundamentally incapable of caring about anyone but themselves. Some are undercover mentally ill. I dont know how this works since we are spiritual beings having a physical experience, but its true. 

Uber drivers have extremely low social status in the eyes of everyone with possible exception of other drivers, other blue collar immigrant workers, and Armenians lol. 

For example: I recently applied for a new career in transportation in a W2 position with benefits and pension. I'm highly qualified coming from a 20 year career in another professional line and tons of education. The HR lady asked me how I learned of the job. I said "fellow Uber driver". She sighed and said dissaprovingly, "Oh." (I instantly realized I hurt my chances for employment with that response.)

If you are a dark minority Uber driver, people (especially liberals) think you are merely one step higher than a homeless meth addict or prison convict.

We've all experienced our passengers filing false "driving under influence" "unsafe driving" "conversation" "accident" etc reports JUST to keep a free ride credit or refund. 

I could easily see an American gender studies major female pax filing false rape allegation (when in fact it was consensual sex) for a million dollar Uber settlement payout. 

A million dollars buys a lot of UberPool rides home from your favorite bar.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

@EphLux
the general public & Law Enforcement have always correctly assumed: "_Uber Drivers , are merely one step higher than a homeless meth addict or prison convict."_

Never Ever tell a prospective employer you're an Uber driver. NEVER

⚠you're marked as ⚠:

Lazy
A social outcast
Shiftless
Untrustworthy
High probability of Mental Defect (driving for pennies)
Not a team player
Unable to work a schedule
Unable to be supervised
Unable to accept constructive criticism
Unemployable


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Ignatz said:


> @EphLux
> the general public & Law Enforcement have always correctly assumed: "_Uber Drivers , are merely one step higher than a homeless meth addict or prison convict."_
> 
> Never Ever tell a prospective employer you're an Uber driver. NEVER
> ...


How did you get a copy of my resume? lol


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

EphLux said:


> I'm going to catch alot of flak for this from the White Knighters and Virtue Signalers etc. *So anyone with an opinion different from yours is immediately discredited? Good discussion!*
> A drunk woman cannot give consent. *Is this an amazing discovery to you? Been that way for a while pops. It does put a cramp in predators style though.*
> MOST men (99.5%) are completely unaware of women's true nature. 50% of rape allegations are false btw. *There are "facts" and "opinions". Apparently you think your opinion is a fact. No problem creating statistics then.*
> Most men simply refuse to accept a womans true sexual nature. *But you in all your wisdom know the secret truth.*
> in 2017 I took a long nap in my car and woke up around 1 a.m. in Laguna Beach .As I began to drive home I saw a well dressed middle class lady, drunk, staggering alone near a park. I rolled down my window and asked her if she needed ride home.*That is a really stupid thing to do and speaks volumes about your judgement. I won't pick up anyone male or female "staggering" out of a bar let alone a random person walking down the street. Want to help? Call the police!*


You have managed to portray yourself as a bitter, angry, person that has had problems with women. Maybe look in a mirror and reflect on your behavior that has caused you so many personal problems with women.


----------



## YouBeer (May 10, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I guess it depends on your perspective.
> If you are older and white and male ... these days ... you ARE hunted.
> So, yea, it kind of IS a public service announcement as a warning ... and really, what's wrong with that? Isn't that the kind of message that SHOULD get out there? Isn't that what the femi-nazi's want? Men should know that having sex with a woman without a notarized written contract, and a video recording with audio that is time stamped a long long time before THE FIRST KISS.
> So, yea, guys, be aware: there are severe penalties ...


Dont forget if you *dont* take an opportunity when its presented some women will think of you as 'less than a man'.
Granted women acting stupid is not consent, but women acting stupid is not a pass either.
Men are pigs, the sooner women accept that the better off everyone will be.



Ignatz said:


> https://philadelphia.cbslocal.com/2...-raping-intoxicated-chester-county-passenger/
> Ahmed Elgaafary, 27, from Lansdale, Pa., was convicted of rape of an unconscious person, sexual assault and indecent assault.
> 
> Elgaafary picked up the woman at the Valley Forge Casino Resort in King of Prussia, northwest of Philadelphia, this past February. According to prosecutor Vincent Robert Cocco, what should have been a 15-minute ride home turned into a 53-minute trip, during which Elgaafary assaulted the passenger in his backseat.
> ...


The fact that he wont be serving time is criminal.
I guess this is all obama era politics, a softer more understanding government.
This sort of behavior is probably customary in his home land of egypt.
This american culture must be all so confusing to this 'poor soul'.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

YouBeer said:


> The fact that he wont be serving time is criminal.


_Of course_ he will be serving time; he will be deported _after his sentence_.


----------



## YouBeer (May 10, 2017)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> _Of course_ he will be serving time; he will be deported _after his sentence_.


And how ****ing stinking drunk do you have to be to pass out.
No one should be collecting pax after a certain time of day.
Let them get a cab, walk, take a bicycle, bus, train, whatever, call a friend, relative.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

EphLux said:


> I'm going to catch alot of flak for this from the White Knighters and Virtue Signalers etc. Here goes:
> 
> We are in the #metoo era. Women are having consensual sex with strangers and then later changing their minds and calling it rape. These are the sober, non alcohol cases.
> 
> ...


In other circumstances, I might ask "what's the matter with you?" but in this case I wouldn't have time to the listen to what would have to be an incredibly lengthy explanation, nor would I care.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

EphLux said:


> How did you get a copy of my resume? lol


If u apply for a job as Travis Kalanick you're a shoe in


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

YouBeer said:


> And how @@@@ing stinking drunk do you have to be to pass out.
> No one should be collecting pax after a certain time of day.
> Let them get a cab, walk, take a bicycle, bus, train, whatever, call a friend, relative.


Or just dont rape her ?‍♀ .


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Ignatz said:


> Fact is, hitchhiking is Safer


Sauce for that 'fact', please tomato.

.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

https://www.goldberg-law.com/uber-is-like-hitchhiking-with-a-stranger
https://splinternews.com/google-and-uber-both-want-to-monetize-hitchhiking-1793861596@Who is John Galt? 
https://boards.straightdope.com/sdmb/showthread.php?t=763818
http://theconversation.com/factchec...ces-like-uber-no-safer-than-hitchhiking-45878
https://uberpeople.net/threads/factcheck-is-ride-sharing-no-safer-than-hitchhiking.31823/


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I am talking about this situation here. It's not sex! So much victim blamming when the bottom line is clear.
> 
> Sober uber drivers have no right to take advantage of an impaired passenger.
> 
> You think a woman is entitled for the expectation to make it home safe?


even when the woman straight out says . ( take me inside f. the st out of me ) shes drunk .. a guy should pass on this situation ? many drivers will do what the woman asks . again its a possible situation its rape . and you really need to get your self a dash cam to protect your self earlier you said you did not have 1 . a dash cam is required to do this job along with a can of pepper spray stay safe. 
and we will agree to disagree on this topic subjective answer .


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Howabout this should never become of a thread. The only correct response to these is:
BE PROFESSIONAL. DO YOUR JOB. Your job is to bring said passenger home. Its not to flirt, its not to try to pick them up. Get them to point A to point B. That is the job.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

BigBadJohn said:


> Chris Hansen should do a new series...
> "To catch an Uber Driver"...


Chris Hansen is busy

https://www.newsweek.com/chris-hans...-checks-fraud-catch-predator-stamford-1294156
https://www.tmz.com/2019/01/16/to-c...chris-hansen-arrested-bounced-checks-larceny/


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Jokes on him. He won't get the full $150 without submitting a cleaning receipt. Blew his chance for a late Night Hero badge as well. The guy's an idiot.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

EphLux said:


> 50% of rape allegations are false btw.


And your source for that is....?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Ignatz said:


> https://www.goldberg-law.com/uber-is-like-hitchhiking-with-a-stranger
> https://splinternews.com/google-and-uber-both-want-to-monetize-hitchhiking-1793861596@Who is John Galt?
> https://boards.straightdope.com/sdmb/showthread.php?t=763818
> http://theconversation.com/factchec...ces-like-uber-no-safer-than-hitchhiking-45878
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/factcheck-is-ride-sharing-no-safer-than-hitchhiking.31823/


Once again you haven't read your own propaganda. There are no facts there, just more tomato sauce.

2015 Illegal rideshare. LOL

The following is from *your* source, and I quote:

*Verdict*
The claim that ridesharing is no safer than hitchhiking is not supported by empirical data. Much of the data used by critics of Uber rely on anecdotal data and media reports to support their view ridesharing puts passengers at personal risk.

In general terms, a Uber service is safer than hitchhiking due to the safeguards built into the Uber system.

.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

EphLux said:


> I'm going to catch alot of flak for this from the White Knighters and Virtue Signalers etc. Here goes:
> 
> We are in the #metoo era. Women are having consensual sex with strangers and then later changing their minds and calling it rape. These are the sober, non alcohol cases.
> 
> ...


Blackout Drunk.

Some blackout drunks can seem normal & aware.
Yet not be aware of what they did the previous evening.

Or even the last 3 days.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Some of you men are completely clueless and utterly disgraceful. Rape is a serious problem in our culture. Some drivers are using R/S to prey on women.

Thank you @Seamus for your post. It's good of you to show some men are honorable, decent human beings.



Jufkii said:


> Jokes on him. He won't get the full $150 without submitting a cleaning receipt. Blew his chance for a late Night Hero badge as well. The guy's an idiot.


Rape isn't a joke.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

the girl better be glad i was not on the jury . my final words . on this topic . 
he likely be walking free depending. unless he said he admits of rapping her then needs to be punished .
. it cracks me up he charges her the cleaning fee if hes really guilty its sick charging the fee .


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Dashcam is a good idea. But this is the first response where you acknowledge it could be rape.

Yes, the driver should never try anything with a drunk passenger 100%.



kingcorey321 said:


> the girl better be glad i was not on the jury . my final words . on this topic .
> he likely be walking free depending. unless he said he admits of rapping her then needs to be punished .
> . it cracks me up he charges her the cleaning fee if hes really guilty its sick charging the fee .


What if it was your mom, sister, cousin, friend, etc in this situation. Would you be saying the same?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

When bad news pops up, I look ? at his name or face, then sigh of relief 
“ thank god he is not my race”?
Every time I do this ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> the girl better be glad i was not on the jury . my final words . on this topic .
> he likely be walking free depending. unless he said he admits of rapping her then needs to be punished .
> . it cracks me up he charges her the cleaning fee if hes really guilty its sick charging the fee .


30 year sentence or plea bargain for 7 years.

Even the innocent will take. Deal.

House Always Wins.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

mbd said:


> When bad news pops up, I look ? at his name or face, then sigh of relief
> " thank god he is not my race"?
> Every time I do this ?


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Buckiemohawk said:


> Howabout this should never become of a thread. The only correct response to these is:
> BE PROFESSIONAL. DO YOUR JOB. Your job is to bring said passenger home. Its not to flirt, its not to try to pick them up. Get them to point A to point B. That is the job.


Issue is many Uber drivers are
unemployable elsewhere because of
poor socialization
mental defect and
inability to hold a job because of a combo of aforementioned.

Add in cultural differences where certain religions don't see all as equal.

?Those are the skill set they bring to Uber & Lyft.

"_Be Professional" _doesn't have the same connotation to "them"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ignatz said:


> Issue is many Uber drivers are
> unemployable elsewhere because of
> poor socialization
> mental defect and
> ...


Uber/ Lyft & price cuts create inferrior product


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Did anyone watch the Kavanaugh hearings?
He was accused of crimes committed OVER THIRTY YEARS AGO.

Did anyone notice his wife sitting right behind him?
Her reactions, facial expressions ... it broke my heart to watch her, she was in pain.
What those women did to him and his family was cruel.

Anyone who knows a little about him knows that he is a good person; worked his whole life in public service. Well respected in the courts by both sides.
He did nothing wrong - and he couldn't prove it. He was guilty because he was white, male, conservative ... he's just GOTTA be a rapist and a racist. 

Look at the Duke LaCrosse team accusations.
Those guys did nothing wrong - they couldn't prove it (they got lucky).

For the rest of their lives, every guy that was on that team ... when they go to apply for a job and the boss searches Google for them, their face will come up with the captions "accused rapist". The rest of their lives. 

You pampered, entitled females are ruining it for yourselves. You've politicized and weaponized your vaginas - otherwise reasonable people are beginning to question your honesty. You are ruining it for yourselves.

A driver comes here and complains about being falsely accused of DUI and everyone is on his side. Poor guy. But if a driver is accused of rape ... we start looking for a rope.


----------



## YouBeer (May 10, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Or just dont rape her ?‍♀ .


I agree.

But men are pigs. Not that its ok. It is what it is.



UberBastid said:


> Did anyone watch the Kavanaugh hearings?
> He was accused of crimes committed OVER THIRTY YEARS AGO.
> 
> Did anyone notice his wife sitting right behind him?
> ...


There was another case, I forgot which state. 
But it was an uber driver who was accused and convited of rape.
The dude looked all confused, too much like a dufus to have done anything without consent.
I can only suspect it was 'buyers remorse' on the other end.
I know someone personally who had sex with a girl and it was consentual, but later she changed her mind and threatened to call the cops on him. I guess thats how she handles 1 night stands and heads off the possibility of being called a ****.

So granted there are some vile and heinous acts of rape where the guy deserves to be sent away for a long time with an extended conjugal visit from his cell mate.
Then there are cases where the woman just changed her mind and decided she felt slighted for some reason or another and decided to call it 'rape' for the sake of the police.

On a slightly different note, I notice how the 'transgendered' whatevers are starting to get clever and choose to compete on the females teams in some high schools in connecticut.

I would protest along with some of the women who are complaining, but women have been at the forefront of 'not judging' the LGQBSTMNOPQRSTUFSIT community, therefore I decide to sit this one out.

Whats good for the goose as they say.
Maybe now these 'modern englightened women' will appreciate what it takes to defends ones territory, no matter how small and insignificant it may be.

I have always been straightforward with my intentions with womens, I've 'lost' more than gained, been accused of being naive, loser, all the other colorful descriptions women can come up with (not to myface, they dont have the guts).

Like that chick in fl who was doing uberdelivery, the guy comes up asks for a ride will pay cash.
He's a degenerate for taking advantage of her, shes a dufus for letting him.

Two peas in a pod as far as I'm concerned.

Or like so many people on here, who are shills for these 'gig economy' apps, they cater to the lowest common denimonator and everyone of you who does not defend yourself against the app companies for allowing others to take advantage of you. Losers.
For not complaining to the apps for the slightest infraction against your own personal dignity.

Enjoy your 'equality'


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Once again you haven't read your own propaganda. There are no facts there, just more tomato sauce.
> 
> 2015 Illegal rideshare. LOL
> 
> ...


Uber drivers making "verdicts" 
SMH ?‍♂


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Did anyone watch the Kavanaugh hearings?
> He was accused of crimes committed OVER THIRTY YEARS AGO.
> 
> Did anyone notice his wife sitting right behind him?
> ...


Because of the horrible actions of a few women, no woman should be trusted? We should just shut up and deal with it because no one will believe us? If we open our mouths we'll be dragged through the mud. If that something you really want to put out there?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Ignatz said:


> Uber drivers making "verdicts"
> SMH ?‍♂


The verdict is from the article you posted, Ketchup :smiles:

http://theconversation.com/factchec...ces-like-uber-no-safer-than-hitchhiking-45878

Never before in the history of UP has one person of so many characters posted so many headlines without reading the content of what he has posted.

.


----------



## YouBeer (May 10, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Dashcam is a good idea. But this is the first response where you acknowledge it could be rape.
> 
> Yes, the driver should never try anything with a drunk passenger 100%.
> 
> ...


If it was my mom, sister, cousin, friend, daughter my first reaction would be the moment I hear that they were 'passed out drunk' would be:
WTF where you thinking being that ****ing drunk in the first place?
And believe me, they know that about me.



Mkang14 said:


> Because of the horrible actions of a few women, no woman should be trusted? We should just shut up and deal with it because no one will believe us? If we open our mouths we'll be dragged through the mud. If that something you really want to put out there?


I dont think women should keep their mouths shut.
Just snowflakes who are 'out to change the world' and they think that they 'matter'.
And the guys who want to do something 'that they saw in a porno' they should learn to ask for consent or forget the whole thing.
So its not just women. The whole ****ing lot are uncivilized degenerates.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Because of the horrible actions of a few women, no woman should be trusted? We should just shut up and deal with it because no one will believe us? If we open our mouths we'll be dragged through the mud. If that something you really want to put out there?


Not at all. Judging the actions of a similar group because of the actions of one member of that group is the definition of prejudice.

But, if its a MAN accused of rape ... well, that's different.
The female is always to be believed.
Right?



UberBastid said:


> The female is always to be believed.
> Right?


About four years ago I was summoned for jury duty. The accused was charged with rape.

During voir dire the ADA asked me the following questions, and my answers:

ADA: If you were presented with evidence that was only the testimony of the victim, could you arrive at a guilty verdict? In other words, if the ONLY evidence was testimony, is it possible that you could find the defendant guilty?
ME: No other evidence? No lab, no witness, no nothing? Just "she said"?
ADA: That's correct.
ME: I think I'd have a lot of trouble with that.
ADA: I see you are wearing a wedding ring. How would you feel if this happened to your wife? Your sister? Your mother?
ME: How would I feel? I'd want the accused to be hung ...
ADA: But you couldn't find a guilty verdict in a case like this?
ME: Well, I also have a father, a brother, an uncle ... I wouldn't want them to go to prison for something they didn't do either. 
ADA: Thank you UberBastid. This witness is excused ...

I noticed in the papers about a week later that the defendant was acquitted.

In our system, you are innocent until PROVEN guilty.
That's changing ... unfortunately.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Not at all. Judging the actions of a similar group because of the actions of one member of that group is the definition of prejudice.
> 
> But, if its a MAN accused of rape ... well, that's different.
> The female is always to be believed.
> Right?


You and a few other made some disgusting/stupid comments.

I was defending the the victim against those that were defending the accused rapist.

He shouldn't have violated her. That's it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> You and a few other made some disgusting/stupid comments.
> 
> I was defending the the victim against those that were defending the accused rapist.
> 
> He shouldn't have violated her. That's it.


How do you know he did?
You were there?
He's been tried and convicted?
I missed that part of the story.

I was defending the defendant, who is accused of a crime.
And, he is innocent until proven guilty, right?

It has already been determined that vagina has been successfully weaponized, so, shouldn't we even consider that maybe she is lying?
Naw, not possible. 
She's female.

I went back and looked over my comments in this thread - I stand by them.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> How do you know he did?
> You were there?
> He's been tried and convicted?
> I missed that part of the story.
> ...


Yes he was convicted. GUILTY!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Yes he was convicted. GUILTY!


Then HANG HIM.
Then deport him.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Then HANG HIM.
> Then deport him.


??‍♀


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

Many men from the middle east have a different "attitude" towards women. In their country this is normal. In our country, no it is not.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

New Uber said:


> Many men from the middle east have a different "attitude" towards women. In their country this is normal. In our country, no it is not.


That's why I am so proud/happy to be born here. In my day job part of my team is in Bangalore, India. I have to bite my tongue a lot and really I dont most of the time.

We had a ISO audit and the person conducting the audit flew here from India. He would not look at me in the face or talk directly to me even when the questions were meant for me. I would answer and in response he would look at the men and ask a follow up question. Then he proceeds to ask for job description of my subordinates and says 2 documents are fine, "one for a man and one for a woman". Basically he assumes the same job position has a different list of responsibilities based on gender.

Another time I suggested one of the girls receive a lead position that was vacated at our India building. The manager told me we should also have another person in that position because the girl is of the age where she will get married and have a baby.

It's safe to say they are not a big fan of mine.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

problem is . this guy likely had a attorney supplied by the court . meaning your totally screwed 
this attorney will suggest taking the ple deal over going to trial meaning your screwed if you did it or not . take a 20 year prison term or 5 or less ple guilty . this is your options you choose ! there is zero proof but the court system with many legal papers and all the money in the world vs your free attorney . who will win every time ? your screwed . 
glad i am older i do everything to say out of trouble .


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> dash cam guys . always catch it on dash cam .
> i get many invites into homes of ladies i drive home. yea for sure there drunk. they invite you in you can do your thing with them.
> one thing you need to do is cover your ass . when she invites you in you need to make sure you ask her ....
> are you inviting me to have sex ? then she will answer yes . captured on dash cam. save that camera feed forever . later if she changes her mind and says ow no i was rapped and passed out . they bust your door down . you have cam footage proving she says yes.
> ...


Drunk can't legally consent. Period.



EphLux said:


> None of us know what really happened. White girl + dark foreigner does not necessarily equal the woman was a true victim based on my 54 years experience in the USA.
> 
> Its possible she was legally drunk and legally sexually assaulted by definition.
> 
> ...


You are so offensive I can only assume you are an Incel.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> The verdict is from the article you posted, Ketchup :smiles:
> 
> http://theconversation.com/factchec...ces-like-uber-no-safer-than-hitchhiking-45878
> 
> ...


@Who is John Galt? Fruit Cup
still kicking yourself
while blaming the world

everyone on UP.net is pulling for ur recovery.
actually, no one gives a shit


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> And your source for that is....?


Personal experience, probably.


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

HonoluluHoku said:


> It's quite a skill that a couple of you males have, turning a woman's harrowing sex assault by a man into a seminar on how to protect yourselves from all of us lying @@@@@es.


So many are F-wits, aren't they? I hope this girl AND his wife take HIM to the cleaners



kingcorey321 said:


> he did not have a dash cam . what if she said yes ? later passes out ? she forgets she said yes shes so drunk . then its rape.
> there us zero proof she said yes so its rape no matter what . dash cam . again protects a person from this .
> i do not advise to having passed out sex lol .


That's right. The world's changed now, Fellas. Concentrate on becoming decent human beings instead of avoiding charges for being an A-hole.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Teri12 said:


> So many are F-wits, aren't they? I hope this girl AND his wife take HIM to the cleaners


FYI: the working poor have no "cleaners" to be taken to.

Lawyers don't file suit against the poor (one benefit of being poor, the other is a wealth of government entitlement programs @ ur feet) . just ask @Who is John Galt? UP.net guide to Adelaide Airport


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

EphLux said:


> Drunk women can't give consent. Regardless of her age.
> 
> Have sex with a drunk woman, risk having your life destroyed.


Yup, we can agree on that. Have sex with a woman, risk having your life destroyed. Because all she has to do is SAY it was non consensual. The accusation is the conviction. Welcome to Russia.

So, in a previous post in this thread I said that a guy needs to get a signed, witnessed and notarized contract allowing sexual contact; and a video time stamped to before the first kiss.
To that I now must add: a lab test both immediately BEFORE and immediately AFTER the dirty deed so that the poor guy can PROVE HIS INNOCENCE, and show that the female of this unholy alliance was not intoxicated before or during the act.

It would be much better if there were a physician on site waiting in the living room till after you are done so he can do a physical


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Yup, that's right.
> So, in a previous post in this thread I said that a guy needs to get a signed, witnessed and notarized contract allowing sexual contact; and a video time stamped to before the first kiss.
> To that I now must add: a lab test both immediately BEFORE and immediately AFTER the dirty deed so that the female of this unholy alliance was not intoxicated before or during the deed.
> 
> It would be much better if there were a physician on site waiting in the living room till after you are done so he can do a physical


Do you understand that a woman could completely black out during the whole thing. While others tell her she was enjoying it she was not there during the whole episode. She remembers nothing.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> It's safe to say they are not a big fan of mine.


Is that because they can pick up that you hate men?
I know it's hard for me to be a big fan of people who hate me because of my gender (or color, or religion, or national origin, or religion, or ....) Or even if they hate other people for the same reasons - I don't like prejudiced people.

If we were to meet (knowing how you feel about me) I would probably react in a very similar way ... well, less honest - because honesty is not rewarded or respected any more. But, I would sure do everything I could to avoid working with you -- just too risky.



Mkang14 said:


> Do you understand that a woman could completely black out during the whole thing. While others tell her she was enjoying it she was not there during the whole episode. She remembers nothing.


If she remembers nothing, but witnesses say she was having fun ... then - SHE WAS HAVING FUN. Not remembering doesn't make him a rapist.
I have actually experienced that -- had a gal pass out once and we were not high, it was the orgasm.
Yes. I AM that good.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Is that because they can pick up that you hate men?
> I know it's hard for me to be a big fan of people who hate me because of my gender (or color, or religion, or national origin, or religion, or ....) Or even if they hate other people for the same reasons - I don't like prejudiced people.
> 
> If we were to meet (knowing how you feel about me) I would probably react in a very similar way ... well, less honest - because honesty is not rewarded or respected any more. But, I would sure do everything I could to avoid working with you -- just too risky.
> ...


I dont hate men. Actually I love men and I love all. I do hate sexist behavior.

No one should have sex with an impaired person.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Drunk can't legally consent. Period.
> 
> 
> You are so offensive I can only assume you are an Incel.


where do you draw the line? how drunk can they be before a guy accepts a invite to have sex ? should a driver get a breath test first ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> where do you draw the line? how drunk can they be before a guy accepts a invite to have sex ? should a driver get a breath test first ?


A driver should not engage AT ALL.

If you see someone drinking heavily and something is not right go from there


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> View attachment 346324
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, wifey and I went out last night for my birthday.

We had a lot of fun: hired a car for the night, bar-hopped, ate excellent food, and drank quantities of well distilled and aged adult beverages. We also consumed cannabis, in both smoke and edibles form. When the driver poured us on our porch at 3am, we went to bed and ****ed like we were 18 again. 
I can go to jail now, right?
I did not ask for consent - but if I had it wouldn't matter - I committed a felony.

BTW: Some of the things we did are illegal in Boston and the entire state of Utah. Good thing I live in California where it would be OK if our German Shepard was part of the party.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Getting women drunk is the tried and true way to achieve "consent" and the only way some men can ever hope to get laid.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> where do you draw the line? how drunk can they be before a guy accepts a invite to have sex ? should a driver get a breath test first ?


If you're not sure, then get a phone number and see if she's still interested after she's sobered up and treated her hangover.

You REALLY can't wait a day?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> Getting women drunk is the tried and true way to achieve "consent" and the only way some men can ever hope to get laid.


Yes, it used to be called the process of 'seduction'. Or 'salesmanship'. 
Part of getting consent is to make the buyer comfortable. A drink or two helps with that.
I have gone to many business meetings; where, over the signature of contracts an adult beverage was shared by all.
It's anesthesia.
UNLESS there is a female at that table.
Then it's a whole different situation -- but, wait; they want equality ... no, they don't, yes they do ...


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Yes, it used to be called the process of 'seduction'. Or 'salesmanship'.
> Part of getting consent is to make the buyer comfortable. A drink or two helps with that.
> I have gone to many business meetings; where, over the signature of contracts an adult beverage was shared by all.
> It's anesthesia.
> ...


So much fear of feminism, hurt male ego here. This is the mindset of MAGA morons, incels and the MGTOW movement. Sad.
Things were so much easier in the olden days, like the Neolithic Age. Just club them over the head and drag them by their hair to satisfy male lust. It's how the species survived after all. If it ain't broke, why fix it?
Equality is not really that difficult a concept or practice to deal with.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> A driver comes here and complains about being falsely accused of DUI and everyone is on his side. Poor guy. But if a driver is accused of rape ... we start looking for a rope.


There is actually a very easy way to avoid the problem, don't have sex with pax! You have been doing this awhile and know dam well on the drunk shift you are going to get drunk women proposition you. In 2 years of the drunk shift I have been flat out invited in to have sex a few times. 100% of the time they were drunk. Easy answer....No thanks. I'm out there trying to make extra money for my family not to get laid. Single and want some action? There are numerous ways to meet relatively sober people outside of Ubering.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Ignatz said:


> @Who is John Galt? Fruit Cup
> still kicking yourself
> while blaming the world
> 
> ...


And I think it is fair to say everyone on UP knows what you're pulling, tomato.

.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Ignatz said:


> https://philadelphia.cbslocal.com/2...-raping-intoxicated-chester-county-passenger/
> Ahmed Elgaafary, 27, from Lansdale, Pa., was convicted of rape of an unconscious person, sexual assault and indecent assault.
> 
> Elgaafary picked up the woman at the Valley Forge Casino Resort in King of Prussia, northwest of Philadelphia, this past February. According to prosecutor Vincent Robert Cocco, what should have been a 15-minute ride home turned into a 53-minute trip, during which Elgaafary assaulted the passenger in his backseat.
> ...


They should make an example of this subhuman whatever he is. 30 years to life. No mercy. I truly hope he gets raped in prison before he get stabbed to death.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Tom Oldman said:


> They should make an example of this subhuman whatever he is. 30 years to life. No mercy. I truly hope he gets raped in prison before he get stabbed to death.


How many women have accused Trump of sexual assault? I expect you to wish no mercy on Trump as well so that you're not a hypocrite.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> How many women have accused Trump of sexual assault? I expect you to wish no mercy on Trump as well so that you're not a hypocrite.


You mean trump the #RacistRapistPresident ?? Absolutely no mercy.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> How many women have accused Trump of sexual assault? I expect you to wish no mercy on Trump as well so that you're not a hypocrite.


Because the accusation is the same as a conviction, right?
No mercy for an accusation. 
Kill em all and let God sort it out.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Because the accusation is the same as a conviction, right?
> No mercy for an accusation.
> Kill em all and let God sort it out.


Not just one accusation. 22 women! 
But you're right. Innocent until proven guilty. He deserves 22 fair trials. 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donald_Trump_sexual_misconduct_allegations


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> And I think it is fair to say everyone on UP knows what you're pulling, tomato.
> 
> .


Back @ U fruit cup ✔

Give a shout out when u switch back to @everythingsuber ?
Mate


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I guess it depends on your perspective.
> If you are older and white and male ... these days ... you ARE hunted.
> So, yea, it kind of IS a public service announcement as a warning ... and really, what's wrong with that? Isn't that the kind of message that SHOULD get out there? Isn't that what the femi-nazi's want? Men should know that having sex with a woman without a notarized written contract, and a video recording with audio that is time stamped a long long time before THE FIRST KISS.
> So, yea, guys, be aware: there are severe penalties ...


Your' re only hunted if you do shady shot.

I get up to questionable hijinx all the time, but have never been accused of things.

Rapists are the lowest form of life on this earth.


----------



## HighSurgeRoller (Dec 30, 2018)

His name says it all!!!

But the liberals love to say ‘diversity is our strength’

What a load of garbage


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Yes, it used to be called the process of 'seduction'. Or 'salesmanship'.
> Part of getting consent is to make the buyer comfortable. A drink or two helps with that.
> I have gone to many business meetings; where, over the signature of contracts an adult beverage was shared by all.
> It's anesthesia.
> ...


It works both ways. A woman should not take advantage of a man or another woman if they are not in the right state.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> It works both ways. A woman should not take advantage of a man or another woman if they are not in the right state.


Absolutely!


----------



## br1anf (Mar 23, 2016)

This animal is proof that not all lives are precious.


----------



## BoromirStark (May 23, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> So much fear of feminism, hurt male ego here. This is the mindset of MAGA morons, incels and the MGTOW movement. Sad.


Bloody hell, never heard of the latter two terms until stumbling on this thread in the trending section. The unexpected things you learn on a R/S forum....


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

75% chance the sex was actually consensual. Google "Brian Banks"


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

EphLux said:


> 75% chance the sex was actually consensual. Google "Brian Banks"


This is a singular instance in time with no discernible outcome or culpability. Your 75% is much closer to 001% for false reporting over the history of humanity.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Just a few things:

1. Being raped or having someone attempt to rape you, is not a light matter. It's scary af. Speaking from experience.

2. There's also the possibility of being falsely accused (so yes, dash cam)

3. You can't rule out the possibility but you can do everything in your power to not being in that situation by a) always buddying up b) don't let yourself get black out drunk c) don't let your drink go unsupervised.

https://www.bbc.com/news/amp/uk-england-manchester-49197716
http://amp.abc.net.au/article/10723908


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Just a few things:
> 
> 1. Being raped or having someone attempt to rape you, is not a light matter. It's scary af. Speaking from experience.
> 
> ...


This is a very obvious summary/lisr.

Can I ask you your intention behind this? Also please let me know why you specifically mentioned "don't let yourself get black out drunk" as if that was a choice that was made.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> This is a very obvious summary/lisr.
> 
> Can I ask you your intention behind this? Also please let me know why you specifically mentioned "don't let yourself get black out drunk" as if that was a choice that was made.


My intention is there are two sides.

I'm wondering why you're so vocal about this, not that it's not an important matter. Have you been in the same position? My story was broad day light and no, I wasn't drunk or even tipsy.

And yes, don't let yourself get black out drunk and if you do, make sure you have a trusted buddy there to watch out for your best interest. I can't control people to have them be on their best behavior. Even with laws in place, it's obvious people will break them... whether it's rape, stealing, killing, whatever-telling people not to do something is not going to accomplish the goal.

Protecting yourself the best you can, and again, it's not foolproof/absolute that you'll avoid being a victim, is in my humble opinion, being smart about it.

How is it not a choice to not be black out drunk? Drink from closed bottles/cans and watch your drink. Hell, I've seen woman bring them into the bathroom (just this friday) and she walked out to her girlfriends but didn't ask them to hold her drink/watch it.

And usually I stop myself once I get to my limit. Some can drink more then me, some can drink less. I don't care. After two mixed cocktails and having had only burger and fries the whole day I had enough. Friend wanted to go drinking one more at another bar and I compromised, because he wanted to grab the next round-I let him and I only drank a few sips. He didn't get mad at me, that I let the rest of the beer go wasted.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> My intention is there are two sides.
> 
> I'm wondering why you're so vocal about this, not that it's not an important matter. Have you been in the same position? My story was broad day light and no, I wasn't drunk or even tipsy.
> 
> ...


The point of this story seems to be getting lost on people.

Dont drink to much. Yes that obvious. In my opinion does not need to be said. One moment you are taking a couple of shots and the next complete darkness. That is a black out and no one chooses that.

It's late and let me be Frank, I know you dont like me. So your comment doesnt sit well with me.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> The point of this story seems to be getting lost on people.
> 
> Dont drink to much. Yes that obvious. In my opinion does not need to be said. One moment you are taking a couple of shots and the next complete darkness. That is a black out and no one chooses that.
> 
> It's late and let me be Frank, I know you dont like me. So your comment doesnt sit well with me.


You're being presumptive on a couple of things easily here. You can be frank, I don't mind-whatever you feel, you're entitled to that- and if me not agreeing with you means that I don't like you then ??‍♀.

I'm sorry, I'm not going to join your merry-band. I don't need to be popular with my words. I just state my perspective.

And I'm not going to limit myself from saying something just because *you feel *it's not worth it or relevant because it's simply your opinion and no ones censored you so why feel the need to impose that on others? Just because it doesn't align with what you believe?

Frankly dear, you're a bit sensitive if you're going to fall back on:



Mkang14 said:


> It's late and let me be Frank, I know you dont like me. So your comment doesnt sit well with me.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> You're being presumptive on a couple of things easily here. You can be frank, I don't mind-whatever you feel, you're entitled to that- and if me not agreeing with you means that I don't like you then ??‍♀.
> 
> I'm sorry, I'm not going to join your merry-band. I don't need to be popular with my words. I just state my perspective.
> 
> ...


I see through you. In all interactions. But ??? catty kat. Your ability to play clueless is like no other.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I see through you. In all interactions. But ??? catty kat. Your ability to play clueless is like no other.


???

Ok

Go ahead and pray tell what interactions? How am I playing clueless?

Again with the presumptions.

I dislike when people do that. Never said I disliked the person.

But I guess if done enough times, I can't really excuse the person anymore.

That person being you.

Transparent enough for ya?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> ???
> 
> Ok
> 
> ...


Yup ✌


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

@doyousensehumor Thanks ❤


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

Ignatz said:


> FYI: the working poor have no "cleaners" to be taken to.
> 
> Lawyers don't file suit against the poor (one benefit of being poor, the other is a wealth of government entitlement programs @ ur feet) . just ask @Who is John Galt? UP.net guide to Adelaide Airport


Assume nothing. It makes more sense.


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> View attachment 346324


Herein lies the problem. I think most of us can agree having sex with a stranger who's obviously impaired, passed out, or fall down drunk, is wrong.

For everyone else who isn't that way but has been drinking then what? What if I meet someone that's had one drink and wants me to go offline for sex in her house? What if they've had two drinks, I see no signs of impairment? What if they've had five drinks, but tell me they've had one drink, and show no signs of impairment?

These same questions can go for two people meeting in a bar where both have been drinking. If both people are impaired do you think one of them's going to pick up on the level of the other ones impairment?

Besides the obvious which I pointed out in the beginning everything else becomes a gray area when it comes to impairment.

Today the only safe way to avoid this mess is to not go out in places that serve alcohol to meet people. If your wife, girlfriend, or stranger, has consumed any alcohol at all, do not touch them in any way.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Uber is responsible for the rape. This 20-year old savage was not qualified to drive drunk passengers without raping them but Uber didn't care. It will happen again.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Lessthanminimum said:


> Herein lies the problem. I think most of us can agree having sex with a stranger who's obviously impaired, passed out, or fall down drunk, is wrong.
> 
> For everyone else who isn't that way but has been drinking then what? What if I meet someone that's had one drink and wants me to go offline for sex in her house? What if they've had two drinks, I see no signs of impairment? What if they've had five drinks, but tell me they've had one drink, and show no signs of impairment?
> 
> ...


I completely agree with you. There is a lot of grey area out there and those have to be assessed in the moment and with the right head. People arent expected to fear kissing, hugs, touching, etc because of consuming alcohol.

But I kept trying to bring it back to this particular case. Everything about it screamed "No" .


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

XPG said:


> Uber is responsible for the rape. This 20-year old savage was not qualified to drive drunk passengers without raping them but Uber didn't care. It will happen again.


I don't think anyone becomes qualified to rape drunk passengers.



Mkang14 said:


> I completely agree with you. There is a lot of grey area out there and those have to be assessed in the moment and with the right head. People arent expected to fear kissing, hugs, touching, etc because of consuming alcohol.
> 
> But I kept trying to bring it back to this particular case. Everything about it screamed "No" .


It sounds like in this case there was probably no doubt this woman was very impaired. The guy acted out his sexual rape aggression and then even charged her for throwing up in his car. Sick dude.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

A real man would be strong enough to not think with his schvanstucker when a woman is compromised. 

While we should always take the woman alegations very seriously, let us not forget about the man's side, at least if the woman is sober.


----------



## georgiahomeboy (Dec 24, 2016)

HonoluluHoku said:


> It's quite a skill that a couple of you males have, turning a woman's harrowing sex assault by a man into a seminar on how to protect yourselves from all of us lying @@@@@es.


stfu.


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

georgiahomeboy said:


> stfu.


Aww, poor little. It's so _haaard_ being a rape apologist, isn't it?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> My intention is there are two sides.
> 
> I'm wondering why you're so vocal about this, not that it's not an important matter. Have you been in the same position? My story was broad day light and no, I wasn't drunk or even tipsy.
> 
> ...


An alcoholic blackout can actually occur with very little alcohol involved. It's a brain-chemistry thing and addiction thing. One of the many ways the addict's neurological system pulls them into ingesting more of the thing they are addicted to, even (and, indeed, moreso!) as they try to avoid or limit the thing.

Passing out is something entirely different.


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

In 10 years women are going to be like, "why can't I just get simply get laid"... Hmmmm I wonder why. Rape is bad, no doubt about it. Claiming rape because your shit faced drunk and wanted to get laid is even worse. Moral of the story, if it's easy it's not worth it bro. I wasn't there looking through the window saying oh yea that's rape, so I can't comment on the authenticity of this chicks story but what I do know is that Ive seen first hand working at bars and strip clubs what alcohol does to women. It will turn a nun into a porn star. 


The word “alcohol” is said to come from the arabic term “Al-khul” which means “BODY-EATING SPIRIT” also, is the origin of the term ”ghoul", "boo-ze", "spirits".

In alchemy, alcohol is used to extract the soul essence of an entity. Hence its’ use in extracting essences for essential oils, and the sterilization of medical instruments. By consuming alcohol into the body, it in effect extracts the very essence of the soul, allowing the body to be more susceptible to neighboring entities most of which are of low frequencies. (why do you think we call certain alcoholic beverages “SPIRITS”). That is why people who consume excessive amounts of alcohol often black out, not remembering what happened. This happens when the good soul (we were sent here with) leaves because the living conditions are too polluted and too traumatic to tolerate. The good soul jettisons the body, staying connected on a tether, and a dark entity takes the body for a joy ride around the block, often in a hedonistic and self serving illogical rampage. Our bodies are cars for spirits. If one leaves, another can take the car for a ride.

Essentially when someone goes dark after drinking alcohol or polluting themselves in many other ways, their body often becomes possessed by another entity. Have you ever felt different, more sexual, more violent, less rational and less logical………after drinking alcohol? Are you aware we already live inside an ancient religious cult who are schooled concerning the dark powers of alcohol? It is this cult that popularizes alcohol, through the media and government it controls, to serve a very ancient and dark agenda.

The solutions to our crumbling society are only to be found within our non polluted collective humanity, not within modern science and the death cult it represents, Our dark and immoral human farmers masquerade as altruistic governments, who then serve us up to dark spiritual entities that feed off our energies when we consume alcohol and a host of other toxic substances they rain down from the top of the ruling pyramid. We’re slaves living on an elaborate control grid…..based on indoctrination, propaganda, chemical sedation, toxic medication and we’re even used as food energy for dark spirits who live outside the frequency of visible sight. Join the moral rebirth of humanity, unslave, reject the poison.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Here is a simple, yet effective solution. Don't have sex with a passenger, none of them, sober or otherwise. Be professional.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Here is a simple, yet effective solution. Don't have sex with a passenger, none of them, sober or otherwise. Be professional.


I avoid " workplace " sex like the plague.
Just asking for trouble.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

georgiahomeboy said:


> stfu.


NLR


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Munsuta said:


> Claiming rape because your shit faced drunk and wanted to get laid is even worse.


Uber driver ?‍♂ no ❌ have sex ?? with pax ?‍♀ .. problem solved ?‍?➗➖➕?‍? ... easier with pictures?

If shes shit faced then leave her alone? Then no rape and everyone is happy ?????



UberLaLa said:


> Here is a simple, yet effective solution. Don't have sex with a passenger, none of them, sober or otherwise. Be professional.


Your smart!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> An alcoholic blackout can actually occur with very little alcohol involved. It's a brain-chemistry thing and addiction thing. One of the many ways the addict's neurological system pulls them into ingesting more of the thing they are addicted to, even (and, indeed, moreso!) as they try to avoid or limit the thing.
> 
> Passing out is something entirely different.


My understanding of alcohol blackout is different and a quick google search tells me same?










There are different perspectives, different opinions.. so if there's something else I'm missing I welcome it.

One of my ex is a science buff (as am I) but I'm not nearly as smart, he's going for his PhD and studying cures for cancer while I'm just helping pple with their financial goals  


doyousensehumor said:


> ...


My thoughts exactly...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> My understanding of alcohol blackout is different and a quick google search tells me same?
> 
> View attachment 346450
> 
> ...


As someone that's had one here it is.. Take 2 shots sitting next to your best girlfriend, blink your eyes and its morning time. Zero memory. People said you were awake, doing stuff you wouldnt normally and talking jibberish.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> As someone that's had one here it is.. Take 2 shots sitting next to your best girlfriend, blink your eyes and its morning time. Zero memory. People said you were awake, doing stuff you wouldnt normally and talking jibberish.


As someone who knows this, if that happened to me once, I honestly would just avoid drinking any type of alcohol in the future, virgin all the way.

But again that's just me, feel free to reign hell for not agreeing with you.

I've already been bitten once and am anticipating myself for the blow. ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> But again that's just me, feel free to reign hell for not agreeing with you.
> 
> I've already been bitten once and am anticipating myself for the blow. ?


We are different people with different views on a lot of things. Let's just leave it at that.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> We are different people with different views on a lot of things. Let's just leave it at that.
> View attachment 346451


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Uber driver ?‍♂ no ❌ have sex ?? with pax ?‍♀ .. problem solved ?‍?➗➖➕?‍? ... easier with pictures?
> 
> If shes shit faced then leave her alone? Then no rape and everyone is happy ?????
> 
> ...


I agree, don't shit where you eat.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Lessthanminimum said:


> Today the only safe way to avoid this mess is to not go out in places that serve alcohol to meet people. If your wife, girlfriend, or stranger, has consumed any alcohol at all, do not touch them in any way.


OMG.
That's the end of my sex life!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> OMG.
> That's the end of my sex life!


Morning sunshine ☀


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Ok ladies. I am a guy and I am confused?‍♂

No means no❌. I got that down
To an Uber driver, yes means no?. No one wants to ?‍♀ an uber driver. *Ever!* Got that.
If she's sober Yes means yes✅? , I think.

If you take her on a romantic date, and she gets drunk??...
and you drive her to her apt... 
and she says "come inside big boy"... 
and the guy comes inside... 
and she starts to tear off his clothes...
guy might start to think she is saying yes.... ?
in this case, does yes mean "the state of California considers this a felony" and therefore no??



sellkatsell44 said:


> My understanding of alcohol blackout is different and a quick google search tells me same?


I did some research on blackouts and it is where alcohol blocks out a portion of the brain that retains long term memory. Short term is all there though.
Symptoms vary. Amount of alcohol to get to blackout could be a little or a lot. Some times they may not remember anything past 2 minutes ago. Hard to tell.
Most guys don't want to victimize. But no sex ever while drunk? Seems unrealistic to me? ?‍♂

Consent while drunk according to law varies state by state.
https://www.elitedaily.com/dating/bachelor-in-paradise-allegations-drinking-consent/1989555I tried researching and it only made me more confused. All I got was Yes✅ + ?= ❓maybe


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I googled "black out sex'' and got sent to ******* where a gal was blindfolded.
Had to watch the whole video ... it was 30 minutes long.
So, which one of the three of them was committing a felony?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I googled "black out sex'' and got sent to ******* where a gal was blindfolded.
> Had to watch the whole video ... it was 30 minutes long.
> So, which one of the three of them was committing a felony?


As long as none of them were uber drivers it's cool


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> did some research on blackouts and it is where alcohol blocks out a portion of the brain that retains long term memory. Short term is all there though.
> Symptoms vary. Amount of alcohol to get to blackout could be a little or a lot.


Generally it's a lot.

I see where some can occur with just a bit.

I don't think anyone should go drinking by themselves (at least anyone that's just starting) and usually people who are friends will tell you... and later you can piece out that you're one of those who will suffer from this so maybe best not to drink? Not everyone needs to drink. There's also edibles.

That's all.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Rolled up to a club in Hollywood one late night (back in the day when I did 'tupid trips like that). Passenger comes out, think her name on App was Amanda. She's tipsy & flirty, early 20's and alone. I don't reciprocate any of her _tipsy flirty banter_ as we drive the 15 or so miles on freeway to her destination. My responses are gauged and respectful. She is super friendly and chatting on in the backseat. About half way there, I respond to one of her comments about her new job that she is excited about, think I said something like, _What type of work is it?_

Her response was like Dr. Jekyll & Mr. Hyde. Almost like a completely different person was in the backseat now: _None of your business Mister! _Aha, Amanda just came out of whatever alcohol induced state she was in when she first got in my car. Wouldn't be surprised if she didn't even recall getting in. Remainder of trip was very quiet. Just the way I like.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I was going to put this in the random thread but it also seems to apply here imho.


----------



## GT13 (May 31, 2019)

A dashcam never hurts, regardless. I picked up a drunk female pax at closing time and within a few blocks she had passed out. Twenty minutes later we get to her apartment and I can't wake her up. I knocked on the door to see if anyone else was home, but no answer. I then called the police and asked if they could send an officer by, but they said no. Another ten minutes went by and then I called the police back. I made sure the dispatcher had my name, number and location, and asked her to make a note of what I was going to do to avoid any misunderstandings later. I moved the car so the forward-facing cam showed her front door, then got her keys from her purse and opened it. Then I picked up the girl, carried her into her apartment, put her on the couch and locked the door behind me. Everything worked out ok, but I hate to think what might have happened without the camera if she had woken up while I was carrying her through the door, even after I told the police what I was going to do.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

GT13 said:


> A dashcam never hurts, regardless. I picked up a drunk female pax at closing time and within a few blocks she had passed out. Twenty minutes later we get to her apartment and I can't wake her up. I knocked on the door to see if anyone else was home, but no answer. I then called the police and asked if they could send an officer by, but they said no. Another ten minutes went by and then I called the police back. I made sure the dispatcher had my name, number and location, and asked her to make a note of what I was going to do to avoid any misunderstandings later. I moved the car so the forward-facing cam showed her front door, then got her keys from her purse and opened it. Then I picked up the girl, carried her into her apartment, put her on the couch and locked the door behind me. Everything worked out ok, but I hate to think what might have happened without the camera if she had woken up while I was carrying her through the door, even after I told the police what I was going to do.


Nice of you, but never ever touch passenger. I would have driven her to the ER, or called 911.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Seamus said:


> You have managed to portray yourself as a bitter, angry, person that has had problems with women. Maybe look in a mirror and reflect on your behavior that has caused you so many personal problems with women.


5 years ago I would have look at my post above and made a similar comment to yours about whoever wrote it. Why? Because reality is painful at first. We want to deny reality and shame/disavow its messenger.

The fact is I am happy, at peace. My Hope's and dreams have been restored. I have accepted Jesus Christ as my savior.

I have also been "Red Pilled". The Red Pill is like completing the toughest track workout in your life days before the championship final. No distractions now. Diet and hydration is good. Getting plenty of rest. All systems go.

My life's outcome has yet to be determined. I'm good. Thanks for your "concern".


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

As much as I drive drunks, I realised how little I know about drunks. I don't drink, my friends rarely drink. Blackout? Never thought about it.

From buzzed, to can't walk, previously, to me it was just little to more drunk. If they can't walk I cancel the ride.

Guess as much as I read people who get in the car, never paid attention to blackout. In hindsight there are many who would fit that description. The main one is them not remembering what happened 5 mins ago. So If a pax doesnt remember your name or what bar they came out of, they are blacked out. If you talk about something wait 5mins and then they dont remember, they are blackout drunk.

These 3 catagories characteristics (the others even describe sober pax sometimes  )


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> Nice of you, but never ever touch passenger. I would have driven her to the ER, or called 911.


Agreed!

There is actually a video of a guy doing just that who was later convicted of rape. I'm sure this poster above looked exactly same carrying drunk unconscious woman as the video thats circulating on web of the uber driver now in prison.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Ok ladies. I am a guy and I am confused?‍♂
> 
> No means no❌. I got that down
> To an Uber driver, yes means no?. No one wants to ?‍♀ an uber driver. *Ever!* Got that.
> If she's sober Yes means yes✅? , I think.


Here let me respond to you instead of those other 2 *****es. Since your are a nice guy who genuinely wants to understand and not purely victim blaming

Rideshare aside...

It really is your own good judgment. I would like to think that we can see when someone cant make decisions or isnt all there. As @SuzeCB mentioned if you are unsure then dont. I wanted to share my own experience to show the scary reality that someone can compelelty black out. Keep this in the back of your head.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Here let me respond to you instead of those other 2 @@@@@es. Since your are a nice guy who genuinely wants to understand and not purely victim blaming
> 
> Rideshare aside...
> 
> It really is your own good judgment. I would like to think that we can see when someone cant make decisions or isnt all there. As @SuzeCB mentioned if you are unsure then dont. I wanted to share my own experience to show the scary reality that someone can compelelty black out. Keep this in the back of your head.


and we all know what women actually feel about "nice guys" lol

If that drunk female Uber pax above decided to file false rape allegation against driver, he'd be in jail right now waiting trial, his story would be in news, and @Mkang would be shaming him as yet another "uber driver rapist" and not some "genuine nice guy" as she does above. This driver placed his entire fate on a drunk stranger woman for $2.62.

A drunk Uber female passenger is not my duty.
I have left them with their friends. I'm not going to prison for $0.60 a mile and no pension or benefits.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> As much as I drive drunks, I realised how little I know about drunks. I don't drink, my friends rarely drink. Blackout? Never thought about it.
> 
> From buzzed, to can't walk, previously, to me it was just little to more drunk. If they can't walk I cancel the ride.
> 
> ...


You know the scary thing is someone could be acting normal but apparently is blackout and won't remember what they do later.

That's like saying sure, you can have that huge promotion and the next morning, what are you talking about, from your boss...

Boss had a blackout


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

EphLux said:


> and we all know what women actually feel about "nice guys" lol
> 
> If that drunk female Uber pax above decided to file false rape allegation against driver, he'd be in jail right now waiting trial, his story would be in news, and @Mkang would be shaming him as yet another "uber driver rapist" and not some "genuine nice guy" as she does above. This driver placed his entire fate on a drunk stranger woman for $2.62.
> 
> ...


Just stop. You dont know anything about me. I've seen stories where things dont line up and I'll side with where the facts are.



GT13 said:


> A dashcam never hurts, regardless. I picked up a drunk female pax at closing time and within a few blocks she had passed out. Twenty minutes later we get to her apartment and I can't wake her up. I knocked on the door to see if anyone else was home, but no answer. I then called the police and asked if they could send an officer by, but they said no. Another ten minutes went by and then I called the police back. I made sure the dispatcher had my name, number and location, and asked her to make a note of what I was going to do to avoid any misunderstandings later. I moved the car so the forward-facing cam showed her front door, then got her keys from her purse and opened it. Then I picked up the girl, carried her into her apartment, put her on the couch and locked the door behind me. Everything worked out ok, but I hate to think what might have happened without the camera if she had woken up while I was carrying her through the door, even after I told the police what I was going to do.


That's actually very sweet. What's a good camera (cheap preferred ?)


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

GT13 said:


> A dashcam never hurts, regardless. I picked up a drunk female pax at closing time and within a few blocks she had passed out. Twenty minutes later we get to her apartment and I can't wake her up. I knocked on the door to see if anyone else was home, but no answer. I then called the police and asked if they could send an officer by, but they said no. Another ten minutes went by and then I called the police back. I made sure the dispatcher had my name, number and location, and asked her to make a note of what I was going to do to avoid any misunderstandings later. I moved the car so the forward-facing cam showed her front door, then got her keys from her purse and opened it. Then I picked up the girl, carried her into her apartment, put her on the couch and locked the door behind me. Everything worked out ok, but I hate to think what might have happened without the camera if she had woken up while I was carrying her through the door, even after I told the police what I was going to do.


I'd call 911 for alcohol poisoning.



> If a person is unconscious from drinking too much alcohol, lay them on their side with their ear to the ground so that their head is tilted to the side. This position will help prevent a person from choking if they vomit.
> 
> Stay with the person until help arrives. Never leave an unconscious person who might have alcohol poisoning alone.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

GT13 said:


> A dashcam never hurts, regardless. I picked up a drunk female pax at closing time and within a few blocks she had passed out. Twenty minutes later we get to her apartment and I can't wake her up. I knocked on the door to see if anyone else was home, but no answer. I then called the police and asked if they could send an officer by, but they said no. Another ten minutes went by and then I called the police back. I made sure the dispatcher had my name, number and location, and asked her to make a note of what I was going to do to avoid any misunderstandings later. I moved the car so the forward-facing cam showed her front door, then got her keys from her purse and opened it. Then I picked up the girl, carried her into her apartment, put her on the couch and locked the door behind me. Everything worked out ok, but I hate to think what might have happened without the camera if she had woken up while I was carrying her through the door, even after I told the police what I was going to do.


I know you had a good heart and tried to do a good deed but that is really NOT AT ALL what anyone should be doing. There are several issues with what you did but the biggest was you did not think that she could be suffering from alcohol poisoning and if she died you would have a big mess on your hands explaining why you didn't get her help.

After 2 years of the drunk shift my advice:

1) If someone can't walk or is staggering NEVER give them a ride in the first place. Nothing but trouble will follow.
2). If you misjudged or they get worse and pass out don't touch them.
3). At the end of the ride if you cannot wake them by yelling again don't touch them. See if someone is at their house that can take responsibility for them.
4). Do not call the police, in a busy city they either won't come or you might wait forever. If no one is at their address to take responsibility for them then call an ambulance. The ambulance must come (unlike the police). They will make the proper medical evaluation and most likely transport them to the hospital.

For God's sake don't ever leave someone alone who is passed out. You would feel terrible if they died from alcohol poisoning.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Just stop. You dont know anything about me. I've seen stories where things dont line up and I'll side with where the facts are.
> 
> 
> That's actually very sweet. *What's a good camera (cheap preferred ?)*


I have this one and like it as does OP of this thread: https://uberpeople.net/threads/best-dashcam-for-rideshare-and-taxi.346033/


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Seamus said:


> For God's sake don't ever leave someone alone who is passed out. You would feel terrible if they died from alcohol poisoning.


Ahh, you don't know the UB well do you?
I wouldn't lose a minutes sleep.
Everyone gets to choose how they live - and some of us get to choose how we die.
You decide to off yourself with drugs and/or alcohol -- well, that's too bad.
But, life goes on ...


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

doyousensehumor said:


> As long as none of them were uber drivers it's cool


Oh then obviously you forgot to type Uber Driver in the search bar when you were there. A warning....what is seen, cannot be unseen...


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Seamus said:


> 1) If someone can't walk or is staggering NEVER give them a ride in the first place. Nothing but trouble will follow.
> 2). If you misjudged or they get worse and pass out don't touch them.
> 3). At the end of the ride if you cannot wake them by yelling again don't touch them. See if someone is at their house that can take responsibility for them.


I agree 1, 2, and 3.


Seamus said:


> 4). Do not call the police, in a busy city they either won't come or you might wait forever. If no one is at their address to take responsibility for them then call an ambulance. The ambulance must come (unlike the police). They will make the proper medical evaluation and most likely transport them to the hospital.


Ambulance will work, this may vary by market. Here police came every time, and responce time was 5 mins everytime. Doing #1 will prevent most situations where they pass out. Also known as puker radar.


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Ok ladies. I am a guy and I am confused?‍♂
> 
> No means no❌. I got that down
> To an Uber driver, yes means no?. No one wants to ?‍♀ an uber driver. *Ever!* Got that.
> ...


What if she says yes while doing the deed, that has to count for something right?

Long thread short, if your ubering and smashing your pax's make sure you have consent forms they need to sign with their bloody thumbprint and a voice recording of them saying yes they want to do the deed. If you can't get any of that just record them enjoying the pounding.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

GT13 said:


> I then called the police and asked if they could send an officer by, but they said no. Another ten minutes went by and then I called the police back.


What you did wrong was ... you didn't make the situation SOUND bad enough for the need for police assistance.
Make your call and say, "I am an Uber driver. Drove this lady home and she is very intoxicated. It appears as though she may be having difficulty breathing, she's snoring heavily and stops breathing periodically. She's kinda blue around the lips. What do you want me to do?"
If 911 starts giving you instructions on how to do CPR and crap ... tell her that you gotta hang up now and ask for medical response. Then hang up.
She'll call back. When she does ask her if you should wait where you are or drive to the police station.

You'll have a cop there in five minutes.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Munsuta said:


> What if she says yes while doing the deed, that has to count for something right?
> 
> Long thread short, if your ubering and smashing your pax's make sure you have consent forms they need to sign with their bloody thumbprint and a voice recording of them saying yes they want to do the deed. If you can't get any of that just record them enjoying the pounding.


True gentleman ?‍?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Munsuta said:


> If you can't get any of that just record them enjoying the pounding.


Would it be the gentlemanly thing to do - to send her a copy?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> My understanding of alcohol blackout is different and a quick google search tells me same?
> 
> View attachment 346450
> 
> ...


The alcoholic, drug addict, or diabetic (yes, diabetic!) blackout is the body's way of making sure it gets what it's craving/needing. A little isn't enough, so a blackout will occur to effectively shut off whatever will-power the person has.

No, you can't always tell when someone is in a blackout. They can last a matter of minutes, or even years, depending on a lot of factors, the most prevalent being how far progressed the addiction is.

This is PART of the reason it's so hard for many people to lose weight. Many obese people are diabetic or pre-diabetic or pre-disposed to diabetes. I'm speaking about type 2 here, not 1.

Diabetes is, at it's core, an addiction to carbs. The alcoholic and the drug addict can stop ingesting alcohol or drugs, and once they've survived detox, never touch the thing again. Diabetics don't have that option. You HAVE to eat, and there is at least a trace of carbs in everything... even a t-bone steak. Try telling a drunk they can have a sip of booze 3 or 4 times throughout the day and see what happens.

At any rate, you can't tell if someone is in a blackout, is the point. I digressed. I do that. Sorry! LMAO


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

I've found Rohypnol in my car a couple times. If they say they only had two and don't get why they are so effed up I believe them and ask if they could have been dosed. That gets them less worried about me and a little more focused on what we're going to do now. 

There's a ton of shitty selfish behavior proudly displayed on this thread.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I don't usually tell this story, its not an incident I am proud of.

About 20 years ago I got black out drunk - and got into a fight.
It turned into quite a mess.
I ****ed up a lot of people, furniture, booze bottles ...
I remembered nothing - but the club I was in had video.
No dispute.

Ya know, a beer mug can do a lot of damage.

I took out three biker dudes, one of their old ladies, a bartender and a bouncer and was squared off with a cop when I got tasered.

I made payments to that bar for months.

It started with one of the bikers getting a little too touchy with my wife. I asked him to stop, then I told him to stop, then I broke his nose. The judges opinion of the whole thing was that the START wasn't my fault - the inability for me to STOP was.

And, ya know the scary thing about it? I had a pistol in my pocket THE WHOLE TIME. I had a loaded handgun in my pocket before, and during the fight. 

The judge told me ''Having seen what you can do with your hands - I wonder why you feel the need to carry a gun. But, at any rate, I commend you for your restraint and your willingness to accept responsibility for the damages done to the establishment." 

The DA didn't push real hard, made it easy for the judge to dismiss "contingent upon fully paying damages" to the bar owner. 

It's the first and only time I have ever blacked out. Ever. It scared the hell outta me. If I'd of remembered that I was armed while I was in a rage like that ... ugh. The video was something else. First time I saw it in the DA's office with my atty I sat there with my mouth open. That was SO not me. But it was. I wouldn't have believed if it wasn't on video.


----------



## Driver Cat (Aug 16, 2019)

I think the correct procedure to follow if any pax goes unresponsive (regardless of drunk or whatever) is to immediately pull over out of traffic and call 911 so emergency services and police will be involved - that will create the proper paper trail of the event to cover thine ass. Then after all that is done contact U/L and provide all related documents. At least that's what I would do if I had an unaccompanied pax that lost consciousness and was unresponsive.

If you touch a pax without being at least EMT certified you could risk a follow up lawsuit for 'saving their life'. If you also take a pax directly to emergency services without first calling 911 pax's lawyer could later claim injury en route since you're not a dedicated ambulance and police at the hospital will likely question WTF you didn't pullover and call 911.

*As for my opinion on the core topic posted by OP:* IF that driver is actually guilty as charged and only legally gets a slap on the wrist because of his protected status as a 'special demographic' - people should really just redirect all their anger at their representatives in public office that create these weak policies and laws that allow this. Long as random foreigners are allowed to commit heinous acts on US soil with near impunity these and other incidents will continue to happen. I.e. If rape of a US citizen by a foreigner were punishable by castration or firing squad followed by deportation of their entire immediate family they would probably be less inclined to do it. Thank all the 'woke' politicians for allowing foreigners -often with completely different morals and cultural values- to do whatever the hell they want in not just the US but in all western societies.

Meme related:


----------



## BoromirStark (May 23, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> These 3 catagories characteristics (the others even describe sober pax sometimes  )
> 
> View attachment 346518


Such as "They appear unconcerned about the thoughts or feelings of those around them".

That's me around nearly every paxhole who either ends the questioning at "how r u" or "Had a busy day/night?", or cannot even identify the composer of the CD playing on my stereo. :wink::whistling:


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> dash cam guys . always catch it on dash cam .
> i get many invites into homes of ladies i drive home. yea for sure there drunk. they invite you in you can do your thing with them.
> one thing you need to do is cover your ass . * when she invites you in you need to make sure you ask her ....
> are you inviting me to have sex ? then she will answer yes . captured on dash cam. save that camera feed forever . later if she changes her mind and says ow no i was rapped and passed out . they bust your door down . you have cam footage proving she says yes. *
> ...


I really do hope you don't believe that, *for your sake*. If that cam footage is your only defense my friend you are going to jail :biggrin: She was intoxicated, so she can say yes a million times and it can still be rape because she is not in her right mind. So she can stay the night, have sex, cuddle and all that but you could still catch a rape charge later.

I have been married for a long time, but before that I wouldn't sleep with anyone who was drunk or high unless I had already been with them multiple times and know them to the best of my ability. Plus, as an added bonus they will never forget the nasty things we did so when they look back and regret it at least they can't blame the alcohol!

I'm not sure why some evil women can make it bad for all women, there is a lot of hate on here. Men HATE when they are treated like  when a woman does the same thing and takes out previous relationships on you so why do the same? Why say all women when you know it is a few? Maybe it's the demographic,most of them seem to be in their 50s and I could see how doing this today based on the world you THOUGHT you were going to be living in today could jade you.

I never had any of these problems because I was always clear, I am Mr. Right Now not Mr. Right!!!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Posted this two and half years ago:

Had a 3rd Pool passenger Add when I was on Surge and Quest a couple weekends ago. I asked the two guys I had picked up separately at The Grove - _You guys ok with us grabbing a third rider?_ They were both cool with it so I called her (The Line listed as pickup spot : o). She sounded great and we were only a mile or so away...

Have to call when we get there cuz there are like 100 drunk and party crazed peeps milling around out front. After a minute a 30'ish Korean lady gets in the back with the guy I'm dropping at USC. They hit it off right away because she is an SC Alumni. By the time we get to the _Lorenzo_ to drop this guy...Korean lady is now quite drunk (guess she did shots before heading out to my ride, or something).

Long story short, she was last drop and passed out in the backseat right after I dropped the guy riding shotgun with me upfront, in East L.A. Heading to the 60 to get her to Montebello I see two LAPD in a cruiser and ask them to wake her for me and put her seatbelt on. They were chill about it all, but could not wake passenger. I asked them to take note that she was passed out, what time it was and gave them my full name. They understood the situation and were fairly sympathetic.

Got her home and she was completely passed out, laying on the back seat. I left her there with the doors locked and it took me five minutes of knocking at her house for her brother to wake up and come out and get her....

Moral of this story... Turns out her name was Donna but the App holder was Vivian or something like that. I never let people send their _drunk friends _home with me like that...I always insist they ride with us, or Cancel. Vivian was smart, she played me well...

https://uberpeople.net/threads/another-sexual-assault-from-uber-xl-driver.154101/#post-2300639


----------



## GT13 (May 31, 2019)

EphLux said:


> Agreed!
> 
> There is actually a video of a guy doing just that who was later convicted of rape. I'm sure this poster above looked exactly same carrying drunk unconscious woman as the video thats circulating on web of the uber driver now in prison.


In my case I have video from both inside and outside the car, from the time she got in to the time I drove away. It includes my attempts to wake her and both my conversations with the police. The reason I moved my car so the front camera was pointing at her door is because the two cameras are synced. You can see me pick her up and a few seconds later the other camera shows me carrying her into her apartment and come out less than thirty seconds later.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i am a male . when i was in my 20s i passed out cold drunk . my gf and her 2 friends took advantage of me .
i did not even know about it until the next day wondering why something was sore ? my gf said ow hope you dont mind me and so and so did this and this hope your not upset ..
my reaction was damn wish i did not drink so much that night i would of had a chance of enjoying it .
was i mad yes . i was upset i passed out . but being passed out they had more fun it must of been like a energizer bunny . not going to burn out lol. for a guy its not bad . if i were a girl it would be a different story ? i am not sure how it would be


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Ignatz said:


> This is how scared victims write:
> "_older and white and male ... these days ... you ARE hunted"_
> 
> Fact is, hitchhiking is Safer


There is no fact in this statement.

Fact is you're a fear shouter. Every post you make is set and designed to elicit a fearful response and create hysteria.

There is No data to support your position, and common sense refute your assumption that hitchhiking is safer than rideshare.

You sir are a lunatic.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

Ignatz said:


> https://philadelphia.cbslocal.com/2...-raping-intoxicated-chester-county-passenger/
> Ahmed Elgaafary, 27, from Lansdale, Pa., was convicted of rape of an unconscious person, sexual assault and indecent assault.
> 
> Elgaafary picked up the woman at the Valley Forge Casino Resort in King of Prussia, northwest of Philadelphia, this past February. According to prosecutor Vincent Robert Cocco, what should have been a 15-minute ride home turned into a 53-minute trip, during which Elgaafary assaulted the passenger in his backseat.
> ...


careful if you read the whole court doc you will see that she lifted up her shirt and invited him for having consensual sex, don't wanna be a dick but this is a weird story, he's also from Egypt so less likely the judge is on his side ..


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

This has been UP therapy session ?...

It's really great for people to share their stories. Maybe things they dont normally talk about, can vent. I think it's been pretty educational as well. There are some smartie pants here.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> i am a male . when i was in my 20s i passed out cold drunk . my gf and her 2 friends took advantage of me .
> i did not even know about it until the next day wondering why something was sore ? my gf said ow hope you dont mind me and so and so did this and this hope your not upset ..
> my reaction was damn wish i did not drink so much that night i would of had a chance of enjoying it .
> was i mad yes . i was upset i passed out . but being passed out they had more fun it must of been like a energizer bunny . not going to burn out lol. for a guy its not bad . if i were a girl it would be a different story ? i am not sure how it would be


Maybe you were conscious and had a great time, but simply can't remember it. I would have at least asked for a "next day kiss" from the two ladies.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

Maybe you were conscious and enjoyed it, but simply can't remember it 

dont buy it..nope..the guy got lynched..


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> i am a male . when i was in my 20s i passed out cold drunk . my gf and her 2 friends took advantage of me .
> i did not even know about it until the next day wondering why something was sore ? my gf said ow hope you dont mind me and so and so did this and this hope your not upset ..
> my reaction was damn wish i did not drink so much that night i would of had a chance of enjoying it .
> was i mad yes . i was upset i passed out . but being passed out they had more fun it must of been like a energizer bunny . not going to burn out lol. for a guy its not bad . if i were a girl it would be a different story ? i am not sure how it would be


I'll pm you... dont listen to those ******ebags


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I guess it depends on your perspective.
> If you are older and white and male ... these days ... you ARE hunted.
> So, yea, it kind of IS a public service announcement as a warning ... and really, what's wrong with that? Isn't that the kind of message that SHOULD get out there? Isn't that what the femi-nazi's want? Men should know that having sex with a woman without a notarized written contract, and a video recording with audio that is time stamped a long long time before THE FIRST KISS.
> So, yea, guys, be aware: there are severe penalties ...


-------------------------
Who says there was any kissing? Rape is about power. This guy has a real problem. He claims she seduced him. His wife is pregnant and he looking for strange. He needs to be neutered. I feel sorry for the woman that is married to this piece of work.
What the hell is a Femi-nazi ?? Also. I love the statement -- * If you are older and white and male ... these days ... you ARE hunted.*
That is hilarious. Who exactly is hunting you? The police ? Some 25 year old chick ? Yeah, in your wildest dream. 
Women today, who consider dating an older man, will want to see the balance in your check. That leaves most of you out. Sorry $12 will not attract anyone.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> dash cam guys . always catch it on dash cam .
> i get many invites into homes of ladies i drive home. yea for sure there drunk. they invite you in you can do your thing with them.
> one thing you need to do is cover your ass . when she invites you in you need to make sure you ask her ....
> are you inviting me to have sex ? then she will answer yes . captured on dash cam. save that camera feed forever . later if she changes her mind and says ow no i was rapped and passed out . they bust your door down . you have cam footage proving she says yes.
> ...


"Many invites"
Yeah, sure you do.
Ok, whatever inflates your ego in Fantasyland.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> Who says there was any kissing? Rape is about power.


I was referring to the need for men to protect themselves - not the article. And, yea, a written contract agreeing to sexual contact might help IF it it entered into before the first kiss, and before any intoxicants are injested.



KK2929 said:


> This guy has a real problem. He claims she seduced him. His wife is pregnant and he looking for strange. He needs to be neutered.


Agree. Sick puppy. As I said later in this thread "hang him then deport him"



KK2929 said:


> What the hell is a Femi-nazi ?


Best to google it, but she is a radical feminist.



KK2929 said:


> I love the statement -- If you are older and white and male ... these days ... you ARE hunted.


Glad you like it. I don't know how better to say it. Who? Femi-nazi's mostly.



KK2929 said:


> Women today, who consider dating an older man, will want to see the balance in your check.


Yep, that's my point. And the higher the balance the more danger you're in. "I will send you to jail for five years for rape, or you will pay me damages of $x for raping me."

*
I'm glad you got to ask all these questions.
Is there anything else I can help you with?
Did you learn something?*


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

GT13 said:


> In my case I have video from both inside and outside the car, from the time she got in to the time I drove away. It includes my attempts to wake her and both my conversations with the police. The reason I moved my car so the front camera was pointing at her door is because the two cameras are synced. You can see me pick her up and a few seconds later the other camera shows me carrying her into her apartment and come out less than thirty seconds later.


She makes the slightest claim to Uber and they will put your account on hold for 48-72 hours, with or without dashcam footage, while they 'investigate.' And they have stopped reviewing dashcam footage, of late. If she makes a claim to Police, they will arrest and book you, then let your lawyer submit the video as evidence. IF the prosecution does not insist that you doctored the video (edited out the 15 minutes it took for the assault to occur), then you might walk a free man, after thousands of dollars paid to your attorney, maybe tens of thousands, at your expense. Do Not Touch Passengers. Deal?


----------



## 5 Stars (Jul 11, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> He is the driver and should have driven her home and she was drunk and in no frame of mind to consent to sex.


I'm sorry but people do stupid sht when they are intoxicated, that's why they call Uber's to drive them home. When someone is drunk and decides to drive home and crashes into a family of 4 and kills them you can't claim they were drunk so it was not their fault.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

5 Stars said:


> I'm sorry but people do stupid sht when they are intoxicated, that's why they call Uber's to drive them home. When someone is drunk and decides to drive home and crashes into a family of 4 and kills them you can't claim he was drunk so it was not his fault.


Right, but if he is female, he can get drunk, laid and claim that it is NOT her fault.
The difference is in the gender, and that is sexism.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I was referring to the need for men to protect themselves - not the article. And, yea, a written contract agreeing to sexual contact might help IF it it entered into before the first kiss, and before any intoxicants are injested.
> 
> 
> Agree. Sick puppy. As I said later in this thread "hang him then deport him"
> ...


Yes @KK2929 take note here I am a radical feminist for saying dont blame the victim. Then didnt back down ?‍♀..


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Yes @KK2929 take note here I am a radical feminist for saying dont blame the victim. Then didnt back down ?‍♀..


No, come on now, I didn't say that.
You are a radical feminist, but not for saying don't blame the victim.

** passing Mkang the bottle of Mydol **
take two honey


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> No, come on now, I didn't say that.
> You are a radical feminist, but not for saying don't blame the victim.
> 
> ** passing Mkang the bottle of Mydol **
> take two honey


Explain my radicalness. Sexist pig.

Spell it correct and I'll consider it.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Munsuta said:


> Rape is bad, no doubt about it. Claiming rape because your shit faced drunk and wanted to get laid is even worse.


 Are you defending the Uber driver for not controlling his savage desires or blaming the rider for getting shit-faced? Is Uber providing any job training to uneducated, low-skilled fresh immigrants from 3rd world countries, where sexually harassing women is acceptable?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Guys, let's say you were drunk one night, I know you're a driver and you don't get drunk, but let's say you did. And your friend puts you into an Uber passed out (what are friends for after all). You wake up the next day and your bumm feels a bit 'sore' all you can remember is someone 'putting you in bed' named Charles. You get a mirror (sorry for the graphics, butt it's kinda necessary to make my point) and the redness and trickle of blood, to your horror, tells you that you have been raped prison style. You call your 'friend' that put you in that Uber and find out the driver's name was, Charles. Now tell me...


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> You call your 'friend' that put you in that Uber


Obv that friend is no friend and thus the ' '

ESP if I have a hubby at home.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Obv that friend is no friend and thus the ' '
> 
> ESP if I have a hubby at home.


LOL! I actually meant friend, the quotes were to indicate not a very good friend to put one in a Uber alone. Also, I mean MEN when I addressed, 'Guys' - if that matters. ?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> "Many invites"
> Yeah, sure you do.
> Ok, whatever inflates your ego in Fantasyland.


no i really do get a lot of invites .
i have never had issues finding interesting ladies to talk with dance with or other things with when i want to .
i am not married i do wear a ring when i drive. you think its a good problem having these ladies come onto you its not . its damn annoying.
im already in a relationship and my woman has a good job and (CAR) 
why a ring ? its a easy way to tell them no.just show it . no ring . they keep pushing me for my # or more i am sick of it .
today i deliver 80 of the time


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> no i really do get a lot of invites .
> i have never had issues finding interesting ladies to talk with dance with or other things with when i want to .
> i am not married i do wear a ring when i drive. you think its a good problem having these ladies come onto you its not . its damn annoying.
> im already in a relationship and my woman has a good job and (CAR)
> ...


Corey my dear... are you under 21?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> no i really do get a lot of invites .
> i have never had issues finding interesting ladies to talk with dance with or other things with when i want to .
> i am not married i do wear a ring when i drive. you think its a good problem having these ladies come onto you its not . its damn annoying.
> im already in a relationship and my woman has a good job and (CAR)
> ...


You get the DP HaHa of the day!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> LOL! I actually meant friend, the quotes were to indicate not a very good friend to put one in a Uber alone. Also, I mean MEN when I addressed, 'Guys' - if that matters. ?


Hey, I'm all for equality and understanding that's both women AND men can be raped.

I may have inadvertently ruffled a feather because I dared talk about rape in general vs this specific rape but rape is rape.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Hey, I'm all for equality and understanding that's both women AND men can be raped.
> 
> I may have inadvertently ruffled a feather because I dared talk about rape in general vs this specific rape but rape is rape.


No ruffle or fluffle here...more clarifying whom I was hypotheticilizing to :coolio:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Hey, I'm all for equality and understanding that's both women AND men can be raped.
> 
> I may have inadvertently ruffled a feather because I dared talk about rape in general vs this specific rape but rape is rape.


Rape goes both both ways. Who said it was only on a female? That's not fair


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> No ruffle or fluffle here...more clarifying whom I was hypotheticilizing to :coolio:


Not from you, but yes, I get that too ?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> no i really do get a lot of invites .
> i have never had issues finding interesting ladies to talk with dance with or other things with when i want to .
> i am not married i do wear a ring when i drive. you think its a good problem having these ladies come onto you its not . its damn annoying.
> im already in a relationship and my woman has a good job and (CAR)
> ...


OMG....LOL
K, you are too funny.
'Gotta beat them women off with a stick, right?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> OMG....LOL
> K, you are too funny.
> 'Gotta beat them women off with a stick, right?


I suspect hes young.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

XPG said:


> Are you defending the Uber driver for not controlling his savage desires or blaming the rider for getting shit-faced? Is Uber providing any job training to uneducated, low-skilled fresh immigrants from 3rd world countries, where sexually harassing women is acceptable?


Nope.
They are Not on the same page as the local established society.

Decades of public awareness education.

Yet the government imports large numbers who are NOT indoctrinated !

What else Should they Expect !


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> Guys, let's say you were drunk one night, I know you're a driver and you don't get drunk, but let's say you did. And your friend puts you into an Uber passed out (what are friends for after all). You wake up the next day and your bumm feels a bit 'sore' all you can remember is someone 'putting you in bed' named Charles. You get a mirror (sorry for the graphics, butt it's kinda necessary to make my point) and the redness and trickle of blood, to your horror, tells you that you have been raped prison style. You call your 'friend' that put you in that Uber and find out the driver's name was, Charles. Now tell me...


Thanks was pretty perfect ❤❤❤ I mean gross but hey it got the point across


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Guys, let's say you were drunk one night, I know you're a driver and you don't get drunk, but let's say you did. And your friend puts you into an Uber passed out (what are friends for after all). You wake up the next day and your bumm feels a bit 'sore' all you can remember is someone 'putting you in bed' named Charles. You get a mirror (sorry for the graphics, butt it's kinda necessary to make my point) and the redness and trickle of blood, to your horror, tells you that you have been raped prison style. You call your 'friend' that put you in that Uber and find out the driver's name was, Charles. Now tell me...


We had a Gay Serial Killer here.
He may have kilked 30-40 people pver a decade or two.
He liked to Rape Men.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Here is an shocking statistic concerning Rape:

_Cost and Impact:_

_Each rape costs approximately $151,423 (d) y Annually, rape costs the U.S. more than any other crime ($127 billion), followed by assault ($93 billion), murder ($71 billion), and drunk driving ($61 billion)_

https://www.nsvrc.org/sites/default...packet_statistics-about-sexual-violence_0.pdf


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> We had a Gay Serial Killer here.
> He may have kilked 30-40 people pver a decade or two.
> He liked to Rape Men.


to hunt for me....
Suddenly, it all makes sense.



UberLaLa said:


> Here is an shocking statistic concerning Rape:
> 
> _Cost and Impact:_
> 
> ...


So your saying murder is more cost effective than rape?
Gotcha.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> to hunt for me....
> Suddenly, it all makes sense.
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. Funny.
He is in prison.
An x g.f. was his nurse.( after his arrest)


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Corey my dear... are you under 21?


It is difficult Cory, for some women to understand that a man could be attractive to a woman.
Usually it's a woman who also likes women - maybe its a competition thing, or jealousy.
"How could she be attracted to HIM, I'm a much better catch."

But, I understand.
My boyish charm and natural good looks have been both a curse and a blessing.

Yea, I think its jealousy.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> It is difficult Cory, for some women to understand that a man could be attractive to a woman.
> Usually it's a woman who also likes women - maybe its a competition thing, or jealousy.
> "How could she be attracted to HIM, I'm a much better catch."
> 
> ...


Omg you have just gone full troll. Now I'm a lesbian ?‍♀ ..


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Omg you have just gone full troll. Now I'm a lesbian ?‍♀ ..


He has that effect on you ?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Omg you have just gone full troll. Now I'm a lesbian ?‍♀ ..


If you don't like me, you must be a lesbian!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> He has that effect on you ?


Yes. Wheres @ariel5466



TemptingFate said:


> If you don't like me, you must be a lesbian!


❤


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

LMAO.
Ah, you guys are funny.
Thanks
I needed a good laugh.

I actually made no comment about Mkang one way or another.
I was simply commiserating with a fellow attractive and active healthy male.


Mkang14 said:


> Now I'm a lesbian ?‍♀ ..


It's ok. Is that why you're so sensitive today? This is your coming out day?
I support your choice. This is a loving and supporting place.



TemptingFate said:


> If you don't like me, you must be a lesbian!


But, she DOES like me.
And is conflicted, I'm sure.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> to hunt for me....
> Suddenly, it all makes sense.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm merely linking a study that shows how costly rape is to the country. Maybe those who don't care about the damage it does to the victims, since it isn't 'their problem' - just maybe knowing rape costs them on their taxes might help wake up more to the far reaching effects it has on EVERYONE.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

I'm here for you @Mkang14! At the DC meetup and drunk AF. Wanna ****? Lol??


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I'm here for you @Mkang14! At the DC meetup and drunk AF. Wanna @@@@? Lol??


Yes, yes... million times yes... I thought you would never ask ???? ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> I'm here for you @Mkang14! At the DC meetup and drunk AF. Wanna @@@@? Lol??


O Lawd !


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Yes. Wheres @ariel5466


Yea, I need her here.
She is a big fan of mine and usually follows me everywhere I go.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> LMAO.
> Ah, you guys are funny.
> Thanks
> I needed a good laugh.
> ...


But you quoted my post to call someone else a lesbian ... well now you've turned me... happy ?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> But you quoted my post to call someone else a lesbian ... well now you've turned me... happy ?


Holey moley - I never called ANYONE a lesbian.
I love you no matter how you are.
But ... I'm thinking I can 'turn you back'.

Give me 20 minutes.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Yes, yes... million times yes... I thought you would never ask ???? ?


Lordy lordy. It's only a few minutes away ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Lordy lordy. It's only a few minutes away ?


Ben where did you come from ?‍♀


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Damn failure of supersonic flight! ? ?



Mkang14 said:


> Ben where did you come from ?‍♀


Well, my Mom loved my Dad very much and..


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Holey moley - I never called ANYONE a lesbian.
> I love you no matter how you are.
> But ... I'm thinking I can 'turn you back'.
> 
> Give me 20 minutes.


Sorry "woman who also likes women"


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Sorry "woman who also likes women"


NAILED IT.
(ok, thirty minutes should do it)


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I'm here for you @Mkang14! At the DC meetup and drunk AF. Wanna @@@@? Lol??


Wait your at the DC meet up! Omg i to want to drink ? ... who there????


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

@Mkang14 I was check out this thread you mentioned. I wasn't expecting this. Holy cow. ?

Don't often hear "hey, Earl, I love my wife and all but I've had a few. Those man **** are really turning me on right now.." ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> @Mkang14 I was check out this thread you mentioned. I wasn't expecting this. Holy cow. ?
> 
> Don't often hear "hey, Earl, I love my wife and all but I've had a few. Those man **** are really turning me on right now.." ?


Benjamin are you drunk? You made no sense lmfao


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Benjamin are you drunk? You made no sense lmfao


Point was that straight dudes don't usually get those feelings 'cause we're ugly


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Benjamin are you drunk? You made no sense lmfao


It made sense to me ... but, I'm drunk.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Point was that straight dudes don't usually get those feelings 'cause we're ugly :wink:


Which dudes? And are you at this UBER DC **** too?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Which dudes? And are you at this UBER DC **** too?


Aye. No, I'm not ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Aye. No, I'm not ?


Love you be Ben. Heading home


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> They are Not on the same page as the local established society. Yet the government imports large numbers who are NOT indoctrinated !


 Are you referring the current government, which came into power 4 years ago with massive rallies against immigration? I remember President Trump saying these words: "_*When Mexico sends its people, they're not sending their best. They're not sending you. They're not sending you. They're sending people that have lots of problems, and they're bringing those problems with us. They're bringing drugs. They're bringing crime. They're rapists*_*."*...

And what has happened since then? What did the U.S. government do to stop Uber in the past 4 years? President Trump never said anything about Uber. He threatened major American companies such as General Motors and Harley-Davidson, but nothing to Uber. There is hardly a day goes by without reading Uber-related crime stories.

p.s. - Republican party officials and staffers for President Donald Trump prefer riding with Uber, according to the campaign expenditures  filings.


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

Nitedriver said:


> careful if you read the whole court doc you will see that she lifted up her shirt and invited him for having consensual sex, don't wanna be a dick but this is a weird story, he's also from Egypt so less likely the judge is on his side ..


The whole story is vague, show me a photo. Was she a goblina or was she a decent looking chick? If I saw a photo it would be easier to determine if this story is true or not. It boils down to a simple " ok I see why this dude raped her" or " no man in his right mind would rape that thing ".


XPG said:


> Are you defending the Uber driver for not controlling his savage desires or blaming the rider for getting shit-faced? Is Uber providing any job training to uneducated, low-skilled fresh immigrants from 3rd world countries, where sexually harassing women is acceptable?


I wasn't there fogging up the window so I can't take either side. All IM saying is never underestimate how low a woman will go to get even.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Munsuta said:


> I wasn't there fogging up the window so I can't take either side. All IM saying is never underestimate how low a woman will go to get even.


 Totally irrelevant. Stick to the story. Did Uber driver make a bad decision? Yes. Is this driver coming from a country where young men is known for not controlling their savage desires? Yes. Did Uber hire him without giving him any job/culture/legal oriented training? Yes. Did this drunk rider trust Uber for the ride service.Yes.

I hope the victim gets minimum $10 million. End of the story.


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

XPG said:


> Totally irrelevant. Stick to the story. Did Uber driver make a bad decision? Yes. Is this driver coming from a country where young men is known for not controlling their savage desires? Yes. Did Uber hire him without giving him any job/culture/legal oriented training? Yes. Did this drunk rider trust Uber for the ride service.Yes.
> 
> I hope the victim gets minimum $10 million. End of the story.


Do yourself a favour and turn the television off and stop letting biased news sources with a vested interest in keeping the populace islamaphobic and in a constant state of fear form your opinions. You got sent to the crossroads and then they told you which way to go. Young men everywhere are hornballs, you just only hear/read about the demographics they want you to hear about. Use your brain.

Just admit it. You think everyone from the middle East are savages.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Wait your at the DC meet up! Omg i to want to drink ? ... who there????


I'm trying to tell you but I'm so wasted nothing's coming out right ?

Wait, why the F we in this thread? **** these sexist assholes wtf


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Wait, why the F we in this thread? @@@@ these sexist assholes wtf


Wondering the same damn thing ?

Gradually reading through this. Holy crap. ?

Too tired to read through the 12 pages right now.

But holy hell, the fact that some are making light of the situation or even defending this guy is horrible.

Look, if you have a completely sober member of the opposite or same gender (whatever your preference is) ask you if you want to get it on, fantastic! Have at it.

Assuming that you are sober while driving RS, you are held to a higher level of trust by the community. If you choose to engage in sexual activities, sober yourself, with someone who is intoxicated - deal with the consequences.

We as drivers are already under the microscope enough as it is after Samantha's murder (even though he wasn't a RS driver, we're to blame), now this. What this guy did was horrible and it's yet another strike against drivers.

Ironically, Samantha and this woman are both from the same geographic area where I spent my teens.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Munsuta said:


> Just admit it. You think everyone from the middle East are savages.


 As an immigrant myself from Uganda (4th world country in Africa), i admit i think a lot of people from poorly developed countries are savages. But this does not mean that you can't cure savagism and improve people from different races, countries, religions and cultures with one simple tool: education.

Now get back to your whining as if it has anything to do with American company Uber's responsibility in rape stories.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I suspect hes young.


....and a poor comedian!


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

I think a lot of people here missing a some KEY points, such as:

1. any woman in any condition (slightly drunk, completely trashed, not drunk at all) can say "he raped me", now try to prove that you didn't rape her... how? 

2. taking #1 and adding - she was raped 15mins ago, but you are an unlucky man... somehow it's your problem now, again, try to prove that you didn't rape here... how?

3. asking for a consent? ok, you asked, she gave it. What next? How do you prove it?

this list can go on and on....
I can understand some women here, worrying that an Egyptian Uber driver really did it, but WHAT IF HE DID NOT? What if that was a mistake? not his, but investigators... what if? What if you, ladies, just clapping your hands while some innocent man getting a [email protected]@@ on his back for pleasing a [email protected]@@ hungry [email protected]@@?

I am not protecting him, just saying about possibilities... I have kids, all girls, and I am as a man, knowing how many man around looking for a hole (not a woman) to stick in it, yes, that is a rude description, but true, so I am worrying... but also I am worrying that I can get in a life-time-trouble for nothing... so turn on your brain before you blame without knowing a truth.


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

Lessthanminimum said:


> Herein lies the problem. I think most of us can agree having sex with a stranger who's obviously impaired, passed out, or fall down drunk, is wrong.
> 
> For everyone else who isn't that way but has been drinking then what? What if I meet someone that's had one drink and wants me to go offline for sex in her house? What if they've had two drinks, I see no signs of impairment? What if they've had five drinks, but tell me they've had one drink, and show no signs of impairment?
> 
> ...


How about this. You're at work, right? Uber is your job. Don't have sex with your customers. Easy....


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

XPG said:


> As an immigrant myself from Uganda (4th world country in Africa), i admit i think a lot of people from poorly developed countries are savages. But this does not mean that you can't cure savagism and improve people from different races, countries, religions and cultures with one simple tool: education.
> 
> Now get back to your whining as if it has anything to do with American company Uber's responsibility in rape stories.


Virtually triggered hahahaha.. hahaha. Hahahaha hahahaha.

When you have to use personal experience on the internet to prove your point and attack the person posting with things like "your whining" you've failed. I think your world view is warped and not in the right space time continuum. Hence why you should turn the television off and think for yourself.

Here's a clue for you all and a huge red flag. He picked her up from the casino. That right there goes to show you that there's a high possiblity she's looking for a easy way out financially. What better way than to claim your middle Eastern Uber driver raped you in a country full of islamaphobes. $$$$$$$$$$$$$

This whole thread is just full of triggered posters who read a vague article from a biased news source about a Uber driver who made a bad decision in a society full of thots with a socially accepted feministic culture of claiming rape at their convenience whether it's to get a big fat pay check or get back at someone. That being said, not everyone from the middle East are rape savages and I know a lot of middle Eastern humans who are just that, human like me and you and look down on ignorant lower minded sub humans the same way we do. You would probably find more rapists/pedophiles in a trailer park here on American soil. I mean shit in a "under developed" country full of "under educated savages" if you get caught raping someone it's basically a death sentence when the village finds out and beats you to death while the police watch.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Munsuta said:


> Virtually triggered hahahaha..


 Stopped reading here. Post another irrelevant essay.


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

XPG said:


> Stopped reading here. Post another irrelevant essay.


Im right and your wrong. Thanks for clarifying. Enjoy being triggered. Bow out the thread and don't come back.


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

Ignatz said:


> https://philadelphia.cbslocal.com/2...-raping-intoxicated-chester-county-passenger/
> Ahmed Elgaafary, 27, from Lansdale, Pa., was convicted of rape of an unconscious person, sexual assault and indecent assault.
> 
> Elgaafary picked up the woman at the Valley Forge Casino Resort in King of Prussia, northwest of Philadelphia, this past February. According to prosecutor Vincent Robert Cocco, what should have been a 15-minute ride home turned into a 53-minute trip, during which Elgaafary assaulted the passenger in his backseat.
> ...


Who hasn't had women throwing up after sex?


----------



## YouBeer (May 10, 2017)

Ignatz said:


> Uber drivers making "verdicts"
> SMH ?‍♂


Hypocrite.



Teri12 said:


> So many are F-wits, aren't they? I hope this girl AND his wife take HIM to the cleaners
> 
> 
> That's right. The world's changed now, Fellas. Concentrate on becoming decent human beings instead of avoiding charges for being an A-hole.


You women should learn to do the same.
More often than not you want 'equality' without all the work that comes along with it.
Again, not that I'm trying to excuse the guy.



kingcorey321 said:


> no i really do get a lot of invites .
> i have never had issues finding interesting ladies to talk with dance with or other things with when i want to .
> i am not married i do wear a ring when i drive. you think its a good problem having these ladies come onto you its not . its damn annoying.
> im already in a relationship and my woman has a good job and (CAR)
> ...


They keep pushing *because* of the ring.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Piece of shit


It was likely consensual sex. (I've found that only East European and West European women of a generation ago take ownership of their sexuality).

I haven't slept with an American Born woman in 27 years. They are little girls. And now they've got this weaponized me too and rape culture thing going.

The actual problem is AMERICAN and Western women. They are pathologically passive agressive about their sexuality. Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

EphLux said:


> It was likely consensual sex. (I've found that only East European and West European women of a generation ago take ownership of their sexuality).
> 
> I haven't slept with an American Born woman in 27 years. They are little girls. And now they've got this weaponized me too and rape culture thing going.
> 
> The actual problem is AMERICAN and Western women. They are pathologically passive agressive about their sexuality. Ain't nobody got time for that.


You think women are evil. Should I trust anything you say?

Just because women are very open about their sexuality doesnt mean they should be okay about rape and torture. Its 2 different topics.

Any normal decent human being would not destroy a humans life with false allegations. This is the majority.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Ignatz said:


> @EphLux
> the general public & Law Enforcement have always correctly assumed: "_Uber Drivers , are merely one step higher than a homeless meth addict or prison convict."_
> 
> Never Ever tell a prospective employer you're an Uber driver. NEVER
> ...


It depends. I would hire a good Uber Driver with high rating. I know he has patience and is personable. Particular for sales position if he can learn the products.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> ...Any normal decent human being would not destroy a humans life with false allegations. This is the majority.


No, I don't think so. It's more like 50% are false rape allegations in the general public, and much higher on college "date rape" incidences.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

EphLux said:


> No, I don't think so. It's more like 50% are false rape allegations in the general public, and much higher on college "date rape" incidences.


Have you ever been a late teens girl? Just drinking and sitting on the couch means a swarm of horny azzholles start hovering over you. College years is the worst for REAL incidents.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Have you ever been a late teens girl?


Yes, when I was 21. She was 19. That's the youngest I've ever been with.


Mkang14 said:


> Have you ever been a late teens girl? Just drinking and sitting on the couch means a swarm of horny azzholles start hovering over you. College years is the worst for REAL incidents.


Yes I've seen that in the USA at parties.

But I've also seen that American women, circa 2019, have zero game, and no charm. American women couldn't pick up a random guy to save their life.

I think both genders of Americans in general, especially 40 and under are really confused about sex.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

LETS SUMMARIZE:

The accused actually was convicted of the crime. That means he did it. Period. He will be punished by a prison term then deported. What he did was a violent crime against every woman in the country. There is (or shouldn't be) any dispute about that. 

The environment today is very predatory. Not only in the area of gender relations, but also in the racial and political areas. The mixture is volatile and unpredictable in individual applications. People suck. There are men out there that will take advantage of anyone weaker than themselves; there are women out there that specifically target men. 

It is important in today's world for an individual to protect themselves at all times. Be aware of your surroundings and avoid situations that can get you in trouble. Trust sparingly. Failure to do so puts some of the blame on you. It is YOUR responsibility to protect yourself - not mine.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

EphLux said:


> Yes, when I was 21. She was 19. That's the youngest I've ever been with.
> Yes I've seen that in the USA at parties.
> 
> But I've also seen that American women, circa 2019, have zero game, and no charm. American women couldn't pick up a random guy to save their life.
> ...


About to go off topic..

I partially agree with one thing. SOME of the younger generation and more like late twenties and younger are socially awkward but I feel that's due to social media and lack of real human interaction. Eye contact is non existant which is a big one.

But I also know the sweetest, most caring, accepting people I have met are in that age range. I hope by the time my autistic 3 year old daughter is in her teens the worry i have for her and her daily interactions decreases because people are different and the grey area is more defined.



UberBastid said:


> LETS SUMMARIZE:
> 
> The accused actually was convicted of the crime. That means he did it. Period. He will be punished by a prison term then deported. What he did was a violent crime against every woman in the country. There is (or shouldn't be) any dispute about that.
> 
> ...


Yes as adults we have a better understanding and are more alert and confident with our decisions. But those that are naive, innocent, trusting, young may not make the best judgment calls. If something happens the last thing I am going to do is blame them. I dont care what they were wearing or what they drank.I am going to blame the monster


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

EphLux said:


> I think both genders of Americans in general, especially 40 and under are really confused about sex.


Agree.
I am SO glad I am not young and single these days.
It's just way, way to complicated - and dangerous.

When I was twenty the thing we feared the most was pregnancy. Otherwise it was easy ... got a friend? Some spare time? Have fun.
When I was thirty the thing we feared the most was AIDS. It was 100% fatal, and very fast (six months or so). And for a few years we didn't even know how it was transmitted.
When I was forty Clarence Thomas was slow roasted on national TV for the capital crime of being inappropriate with his staff. That was the beginning of fear of the opposite sex.

Now, white males are actively hunted. I caught hell the other day for holding a door open for a human female at a public building. It's never been this bad before. Has anyone noticed how men are stereotyped on TV? The sitcoms: men are bumbling and stupid and lazy and aggressive. Remember the Gillette commercial? They insulted their OWN customers. I have gray hair and I'm white so: I am racist, homophobic, and a rapists. That kind of prejudice is ok if it's aimed at white males, and if you disagree it proves that you are racist.

On this very board, there is a discussion entitled "In 2018, 28% of men ages 18 - 34, report no sex. 18% for women". Why do you suppose that is? Because of the predators among us?

I dunno what the answer is, hell, I don't know what the question is. But I am sure glad I'm not single. Never did really like it, but these days ... for sure. Not good. 
Find a mate that you can trust and be loyal.



Mkang14 said:


> I dont care what they were wearing or what they drank.I am going to blame the monster


Oh, me too. But, it is well recognized in the law that there are "mitigating circumstances."

The young lady laying naked on the park bench at midnight with a sign on her that says, "I am drunk and horny, help yourself" is more at risk by her own actions than someone jogging down a path in the same park. I will blame the monster - but sorry, I gotta put more responsibility on one of those women than the other.

A person playing on the freeway is more at risk by his own actions ... should we send the guy that hits him to prison for murder?

Sometimes ... just sometimes -- YOUR problems are YOUR own damn fault.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

I just don't know , not defending anyone but if a chick (good looking) is flashing the boobs and then literally inviting you to play..what would you do ??

And if in addition the male is horny and maybe sexually frustrated it is clear what will happen ..then she takes him to her house after they had sex , I don't know if this is actual rape...I don't get it, I know it's not right but if you read the court case it's just weird..please tell me maybe I am wrong ??

now please all the feminist nazis , don't kill me just wanna see what the opinions are..

Oh and by the way I love this one post :

Women today, who consider dating an older man, will want to see the balance in your check. That leaves most of you out. Sorry $12 will not attract anyone


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Nitedriver said:


> Sorry $12 will not attract anyone


$24 will. ($4 for the room, $20 for the lady) in the Zona Norte.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Is that because they can pick up that you hate men?


I can confirm @Mkang14 does not hate men ?


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> LETS SUMMARIZE:
> 
> The accused actually was convicted of the crime. That means he did it. Period. He will be punished by a prison term then deported. What he did was a violent crime against every woman in the country. There is (or shouldn't be) any dispute about that.
> 
> ...












A lot of humans get convicted of crimes, serve time in prison and come to find out they were wrongly convicted, especially in rape cases. Oops sorry you had to spend 20 years of your life in a cage because you were the wrong demographic and the justice system is seriously flawed.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

EphLux said:


> $24 will. ($4 for the room, $20 for the lady) in the Zona Norte.


thats the Kensington stretch here in Philly, after 5 am the prices are dropping very low..


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Nitedriver said:


> thats the Kensington stretch here in Philly, after 5 am the prices are dropping very low..


Ah.. black market prostitution in Philly.

The legal (and exceedingly expensive) prostitution in U.S.begins with the man saying "I do".


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

I worked at a federal prison that had a women's work camp attached to it. The female prisoners would prey on male guards who were unattractive ALL THE TIME and they would work on these guards over the course of weeks/months and eventually they will seduce them at their weakest moment, take control of them through sex and blackmail them to bring in contraband like cell phones, drugs, tobacco, etc... Then once their done they will contact internal affairs and claim that they were raped. This wasn't something that happened once every blue moon. I saw guards being pulled out by the FBI every month. These are regular women doing federal time for petty crimes. This is the true nature of the female gender, weaponized in full force. That is why I say never underestimate how low a female would go to get back at someone or get something. There were some goblins running around there of course but there was also very beautiful women doing time as well. My motto is Don't fall for women and their devil vagina black magic.

P.S. I also worked in the strip club industry for a couple years. Same shit different story.


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

How stupid. 
Completely drunk and gets in the car with a total stranger.
Would you trust your wife, daughter, sister, mother with a total stranger in the middle of the night in a car alone?
The stupidity of people amazes me.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Munsuta said:


> Im right and your wrong. Thanks for clarifying. Enjoy being triggered. Bow out the thread and don't come back.


You're right according to who? Keep crying!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Oh, me too. But, it is well recognized in the law that there are "mitigating circumstances."
> 
> The young lady laying naked on the park bench at midnight with a sign on her that says, "I am drunk and horny, help yourself" is more at risk by her own actions than someone jogging down a path in the same park. I will blame the monster - but sorry, I gotta put more responsibility on one of those women than the other.
> 
> ...


Why do you have to use extreme examples? If you say something shocking it will pull focus from the facts. People should not take advantage of someone when they are not in the right state of mind. Geez it's not that hard


----------



## uber_from_the north (Dec 19, 2017)

I did pass a few offers from a drunk paxhole.

Ending in the news when she's sober is not worth the risk.

Uuuubeerr ooonn!!!


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> People should not take advantage of someone when they are not in the right state of mind.


 Especially if that person is a paying customer. That's why Uber is responsible.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> dash cam guys . always catch it on dash cam .
> i get many invites into homes of ladies i drive home. yea for sure there drunk. they invite you in you can do your thing with them.
> one thing you need to do is cover your ass . when she invites you in you need to make sure you ask her ....
> are you inviting me to have sex ? then she will answer yes . captured on dash cam. save that camera feed forever . later if she changes her mind and says ow no i was rapped and passed out . they bust your door down . you have cam footage proving she says yes.
> ...


not 100% sure, but i'f girl is wasted and you have sex with her even if she invites you in for sex and it's on cam. that's kinda rapey off the top of my head, but i'm not a lawyer.

ps. i lived in a muslim country, yes they have wives and children at home but treat any woman on the street as a prostitute. if you're and woman and you're walking around in a muslim country expect men to stop on the side of the road and offer you money for sex. it seems like i've read a few uber rape stories and they have been mostly involving muslim men, one was even a 15 year old girl.

my worst experience as a driver in over 6k rides was a muslim guy who's buddy ordered express pool for his friend at bar close (it was a high surge, so yes i took it. saying that bc it was express poo not bc he's middle eastern) we had two girls added to the ride. as i stopped to pick them up i asked the pax to sit in front and he said "it's ok i'll just slide over" i asked again but the girls had already decided one would sit in front and the other in back. the guy tried flirting with the girl but it was so bad : "do you have a job?...." "yes"......"where?..." "in an office"...me and the girl in front were trying not to laugh it was so sad. then "do you like videos?..."....awkward silence "....yes" then we couldn't help it me and the girl in front burst out laughing but held it in pretty quickly. THEN after we get on the highway and more horribly awkward attempts at flirting i hear "STOP THE CAR!!!" from the girl in the back, mind you the guys behind me so i can't see him really. "i'm sorry but we're on the highway i can't drop you on the shoulder", "STOP THE CAR RIGHT NOW!!!", "ok, ill pull over the next exit theres a wendys you can hop out at" i pull into the wendy's and the the girl screams as she gets out of the car "HE WAS TOUCHING HIMSELF"....the guy says "should i get out here too?" "NO, you're staying in the car" i was thinking about calling the cops but then we'd have to wait at the deserted wendys with the girls and they didn't wan't him there around them so i start driving into the hood "are you still driving me home?"...i find the worst part of the neighborhood and boot his ass out. worst part is it was my bar close ride and i woulda made close to $100 for the ride it turns out was gonna be a long one. i don't think he pulled it out bc the girl most likely would have said he pulled it out instead of he was touching himself but damn these guys have no respect.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

EphLux said:


> Ah.. black market prostitution in Philly.
> 
> The legal (and exceedingly expensive) prostitution in U.S.begins with the man saying "I do".


oh bro, you haven't been to Europe..100 years back here ..me too

(satire)


----------



## Drakkor (Aug 8, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Wait your at the DC meet up! Omg i to want to drink ? ... who there????


Everyone was there!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Drakkor said:


> Everyone was there!


That's a lot of people



uber_from_the north said:


> I did pass a few offers from a drunk paxhole.
> 
> Ending in the news when she's sober is not worth the risk.
> 
> Uuuubeerr ooonn!!!


Also you may have saved her a lifetime of pain ????



got a p said:


> not 100% sure, but i'f girl is wasted and you have sex with her even if she invites you in for sex and it's on cam. that's kinda rapey off the top of my head, but i'm not a lawyer.
> 
> ps. i lived in a muslim country, yes they have wives and children at home but treat any woman on the street as a prostitute. if you're and woman and you're walking around in a muslim country expect men to stop on the side of the road and offer you money for sex. it seems like i've read a few uber rape stories and they have been mostly involving muslim men, one was even a 15 year old girl.
> 
> my worst experience as a driver in over 6k rides was a muslim guy who's buddy ordered express pool for his friend at bar close (it was a high surge, so yes i took it. saying that bc it was express poo not bc he's middle eastern) we had two girls added to the ride. as i stopped to pick them up i asked the pax to sit in front and he said "it's ok i'll just slide over" i asked again but the girls had already decided one would sit in front and the other in back. the guy tried flirting with the girl but it was so bad : "do you have a job?...." "yes"......"where?..." "in an office"...me and the girl in front were trying not to laugh it was so sad. then "do you like videos?..."....awkward silence "....yes" then we couldn't help it me and the girl in front burst out laughing but held it in pretty quickly. THEN after we get on the highway and more horribly awkward attempts at flirting i hear "STOP THE CAR!!!" from the girl in the back, mind you the guys behind me so i can't see him really. "i'm sorry but we're on the highway i can't drop you on the shoulder", "STOP THE CAR RIGHT NOW!!!", "ok, ill pull over the next exit theres a wendys you can hop out at" i pull into the wendy's and the the girl screams as she gets out of the car "HE WAS TOUCHING HIMSELF"....the guy says "should i get out here too?" "NO, you're staying in the car" i was thinking about calling the cops but then we'd have to wait at the deserted wendys with the girls and they didn't wan't him there around them so i start driving into the hood "are you still driving me home?"...i find the worst part of the neighborhood and boot his ass out. worst part is it was my bar close ride and i woulda made close to $100 for the ride it turns out was gonna be a long one. i don't think he pulled it out bc the girl most likely would have said he pulled it out instead of he was touching himself but damn these guys have no respect.


Omg. Wtf.


----------



## TarheelGeorge (May 16, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> dash cam guys . always catch it on dash cam .
> i get many invites into homes of ladies i drive home. yea for sure there drunk. they invite you in you can do your thing with them.
> one thing you need to do is cover your ass . when she invites you in you need to make sure you ask her ....
> are you inviting me to have sex ? then she will answer yes . captured on dash cam. save that camera feed forever . later if she changes her mind and says ow no i was rapped and passed out . they bust your door down . you have cam footage proving she says yes.
> ...


So you are openly admitting that you are banging these uber customers as you drop them off? good luck


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> LETS SUMMARIZE:
> The accused actually was convicted of the crime. That means he did it. Period.


Are you a female? If yes, please go about your day. I can't help you.

If you are a Male: this (your blind allegiance to live in the "Matrix", to "believe in the "system", to trust "justice" etc etc has been manipulated for decades and used against your best interests.

You can only be unplugged from the matrix if something like the following common scenario happens to you:

You discover your wife of 20 years has been carrying on an affair. During the divorce proceedings she falsely accuses you of molesting your children. Her Christian Church friends perjure themselves against you and say they saw you physically abuse wife. The female judge concurs and adds false statements to the court record. You end up jobless, homeless, professional license revoked, shunned by life long friends, retirement savings depleted. Unemployed and without health insurance. Your dreams of seeing the Pyramids and Venice during your retirement dashed.

In a fog, you seriously contemplate suicide. You are days away. Doing deep research, you come to realize Satan is real and has conducted spiritual warfare against you, hoping that you will take your life and not fulfill Gods Plan for you. You discover Jesus Christ and the Holy Spirit by deductive reasoning and research.

The Holy Spirit then guides you to both biblical and modern teachers who explain such things as Zionism, Red Pill/Blue Pill, and female Hypergamy etc.

You learn the importance of believing in yourself and trusting your abilities. You realize most of what you read in mainstream media is designed to manipulate you.

Now when you read an article about how Uber driver "raped " passenger, you do NOT assume he actually raped her.

You're unplugged from the Matrix now. You're a free agent.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

TarheelGeorge said:


> So you are openly admitting that you are banging these uber customers as you drop them off? good luck


are you saying your banging these girls with your stupid reply ? best of luck


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

EphLux said:


> You realize most of what you read in mainstream media is designed to manipulate you.
> 
> Now when you read an article about how Uber driver "raped " passenger, you do NOT assume he actually raped her.


 Facts:
- Uneducated, low-skilled, non-trained young and horny Uber driver aka savage
- Drunk rider from casino 
- Puke
- 2.20am
- 50 mins 
- Sexual activity
- Cleaning fee
- Pregnant wife at home

So what are we supposed to assume?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Nitedriver said:


> I just don't know , not defending anyone but if a chick (good looking) is flashing the boobs and then literally inviting you to play..what would you do ??


Commit a felony.



Nitedriver said:


> Women today, who consider dating an older man, will want to see the balance in your check. That leaves most of you out. Sorry $12 will not attract anyone


Which clearly demonstrates two things about the poster who's thoughts you 'just love'.:z
- she thinks like a hooker
- she recognizes the weaponization of her girl parts
- she is comfortable with making you feel like a john



SFOspeedracer said:


> I can confirm @Mkang14 does not hate men ?


Probably not.
Just like I don't "hate" a deer when I am hunting.
Just like I don't "hate" my dog - loyal to a fault and completely dependent on me.

Question is: do you want to be the deer she hunts, or the dog laying at her feet?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ghrdrd said:


> How stupid.
> Completely drunk and gets in the car with a total stranger.
> Would you trust your wife, daughter, sister, mother with a total stranger in the middle of the night in a car alone?
> The stupidity of people amazes me.


Yes, the stupidity of some men on this forum amazes me that they think it's the women's fault for being drunk.

News flash: getting in the car with a stranger is what rideshare is. Many women are drunk taking U/L; yet, many good male drivers aren't raping those women.

Every thread of a similar nature ends up the same with the women haters, those who clearly don't respect women, talking about the drivers innocence and to get a dash cam.

Why are more men not opposed to violence against women? Rape is not about sex but about power, humiliation and lack of respect.

I will never be a R/S pax after reading this forum. Some of you posters are deplorable pigs!!! To the good guys, thank you!


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I can confirm @Mkang14 does not hate men ?


Me too


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

ghrdrd said:


> How stupid.
> Completely drunk and gets in the car with a total stranger.
> Would you trust your wife, daughter, sister, mother with a total stranger in the middle of the night in a car alone?
> The stupidity of people amazes me.


Not only this but this stranger is totally untrained, has little to no support and is being paid the same as a cab driver from 1979. Do we really expect the best and brightest to be doing this gig? And I like and respect many posting on this thread but telling these drivers "not to have sex" and "be professional"... are we talking about the same companies here?? You want professionals, pay for them. No, it wouldn't entirely eliminate this problem but it would winnow the numbers way down to where you couldn't fill an entire prison with convicted Uber and Lyft rapists! People with something to lose would likely behave better than those without. Too many people driving for these companies give zero craps and it shows. The blame should be laid at the feet of Uber and Lyft execs for allowing unqualified bozos with substandard vehicles to be on platform.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

mrpjfresh said:


> Do we really expect the best and brightest to be doing this gig?


 Yes. If Uber is hiring best and brightest to get their $60 billion valuation, it's ok for their customer to expect at least someone with some skills to perform the job.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

There needs to be better education for males that DRUNK WOMEN CANNOT GIVE CONSENT no matter her age. 

You cannot even put your hands on that sexy drunk 45 year old women coming back from spa at 11 PM who invites you in to her home as you drop her off (without risking prison time, that is).

Most people don't know the law.


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Yes, the stupidity of some men on this forum amazes me that they think it's the women's fault for being drunk.
> 
> News flash: getting in the car with a stranger is what rideshare is. Many women are drunk taking U/L; yet, many good male drivers aren't raping those women.
> 
> ...


I am a 47 year old man, big biceps, work out in the gym almost daily, and covered in ink.
I would not get into a car with a stranger when I am drunk, and certainly would not fall asleep in a car with a stranger at night.
It's just asking to be robbed, stabbed, have your kidney or liver harvested and auctioned to China, or being sucked off by a pervert driver.
I sure as hell would never let any of my 3 daughters use any sort of rideshare, especially with the scum out there in the world.
You want to get in drunk in a car, wearing a short skirt, your boobs bouncing loose, with your knickers accessible and in full view, and fall asleep with your legs wide open - be my guest.
But don't go crying when some perverted rapist-in-waiting sticks his index finger up your ****.
Use common sense - don't place yourself in situations of danger.
Just as a sane person would not go walking down a ghetto street wearing gold, Rolex and flashing cash.
He'll get stabbed, robbed and left for dead.

Never said it was the woman's fault for getting raped.
But it is her fault for not having situation awareness, not being aware of her safety, not taking responsibility for her own safety.

Same as you never let a young child go alone into a public toilet in a shopping centre or park. Too many cases of children being raped and molested. Yes, it's not the child's fault, and it's the pedo's fault. But surely parents are not that stupid. Appears many are.

Same with drunk women falling asleep in taxis, trains, buses, rideshare cars. There are always perverts in society who will take advantage of it. Never place yourself in a vulnerable situation. Applies for men and women equally.

....and in a related story, if one of the highest in the Catholic Church can't be trusted with the most vulnerable in society, the children, then who in their right minds trusts a random driver in the middle of the night?....

_Pell's conviction has rocked the Catholic Church, where he had been one of the Pope's closest advisers. The Australian cleric will be eligible for parole in October 2022.

*What did the trial hear?*
Pell was archbishop of Melbourne in 1996 when he found the two boys on cathedral premises and sexually assaulted them. He abused one of the boys again in 1997.

The trial heard testimony from one of the victims. The other died of a drug overdose in 2014.

A jury rejected the defence argument that the allegations were fantasies. It convicted Pell of one charge of sexually penetrating a child, and four counts of committing an indecent act on a child._

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-australia-49416573


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

Munsuta said:


> Virtually triggered hahahaha.. hahaha. Hahahaha hahahaha.
> 
> When you have to use personal experience on the internet to prove your point and attack the person posting with things like "your whining" you've failed. I think your world view is warped and not in the right space time continuum. Hence why you should turn the television off and think for yourself.
> 
> ...


Or he could have actually raped her..........just sayin ?

There are rapists in every country on the planet, no one group is exempt anywhere. Doesn't matter where he is from if he is a rapist then he will find a way. He could also just be an opportunist, I mean he did hit her with the vomit play too so he's not exactly a good guy. but I like just looking at the perspective of what she did wrong or what was wrong with her story, nevermind he showed multiple scenarios of dishonesty on his own.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> even when the woman straight out says . ( take me inside f. the st out of me ) shes drunk .. a guy should pass on this situation ? many drivers will do what the woman asks . again its a possible situation its rape . and you really need to get your self a dash cam to protect your self earlier you said you did not have 1 . a dash cam is required to do this job along with a can of pepper spray stay safe.
> and we will agree to disagree on this topic subjective answer .


This is settled law. An impaired person cannot give legal consent.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

EphLux said:


> Are you a female? If yes, please go about your day. I can't help you.
> 
> If you are a Male: this (your blind allegiance to live in the "Matrix", to "believe in the "system", to trust "justice" etc etc has been manipulated for decades and used against your best interests.
> 
> ...


Maybe you should be telling all of this to a therapist.


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

EphLux said:


> Are you a female? If yes, please go about your day. I can't help you.
> 
> If you are a Male: this (your blind allegiance to live in the "Matrix", to "believe in the "system", to trust "justice" etc etc has been manipulated for decades and used against your best interests.
> 
> ...












For me personally, if a woman treats me bad I look at her individually first, then to myself. I have never thought there was some overarching conspiracy like this oscar winning soliloquy :laugh: ?

On the other hand I am always honest, and there are a few women from my past who think I'm terrible for it. I don't judge all women because those ones hate me, they just dumb :laugh::laugh::laugh: The rest are free game! Well when I am single of course, right now they are all off limits :cryin::cryin::cryin:


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

UberPrius11 said:


> View attachment 347250
> 
> 
> For me personally, if a woman treats me bad I look at her individually first, then to myself. I have never thought there was some overarching conspiracy like this oscar winning soliloquy :laugh: ?
> ...


OK lol


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

So if I am drunk and she's too and f-u-c-k-s me with a strap on , where does the law kick in ??


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

Nitedriver said:


> So if I am drunk and she's too and f-u-c-k-s me with a strap on , where does the law kick in ??


She goes to jail "butt" you feel like you did :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## MemphisDave (May 5, 2016)

Ignatz said:


> Issue is many Uber drivers are
> unemployable elsewhere because of
> poor socialization
> mental defect and
> ...


That's unfortunate if it is the general opinion of the public or employers. I'm sure that it is for some, but I've had many who express how much they love the service we provide.
As a stay-at-home dad, I can vouch for many drivers who benefit from the incredibly flexible schedule, yet enjoy the opportunity to generate a little money during times when the kids are occupied. .
Of course, the payment to us is increasingly unfairly low (to the point that) we have to be careful when we drive (to avoid potential losses) -- but I still enjoy some of the (decreasing) benefits of the job as a 'side gig'. This is getting harder and harder to justify, however...esp with the change of Uber's surge payment method. At least with the 'multiplier method', we could still HOPE for a well-paid ride during rare lucky times. That hope is pretty much gone.
Please forgive my rant.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Nitedriver said:


> So if I am drunk and she's too and f-u-c-k-s me with a strap on , where does the law kick in ??


Depends on the jurisdiction.
In San Francisco? It's just another Friday night.


----------



## MemphisDave (May 5, 2016)

Good point...although most are very similar in this area, we are discussing State Laws, so they may differ somewhat. The application and enforcement of those laws can differ as well. 
The concept of interpretation definitely can be a factor.


----------



## Leea (Dec 18, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> dash cam guys . always catch it on dash cam .
> i get many invites into homes of ladies i drive home. yea for sure there drunk. they invite you in you can do your thing with them.
> one thing you need to do is cover your ass . when she invites you in you need to make sure you ask her ....
> are you inviting me to have sex ? then she will answer yes . captured on dash cam. save that camera feed forever . later if she changes her mind and says ow no i was rapped and passed out . they bust your door down . you have cam footage proving she says yes.
> ...


Been in similar situations. offered oral as a tip welcomed 8nto the homes of women after Picking them up at a bar fondled by drunk women and at times tempted to reciprocate or accept these sexual advances never have once to afraid of someone regretting their decision and accusing me of a sex crime.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Seriously, is this joke of a thread still carrying on? Oh, all righty then.....



> The prosecutor noted in his petition that Elgaafary has been in the United States since 2008, first on a student visa at Temple University, and later after he was detained for having overstayed his visa, as a lawful permanent resident because of his 2014 marriage to a U.S. citizen.


So former Muslim student escapes illegal alien/deportee status by timely marriage to US citizen. With zero repercussions from violating student visa & breaking US immigration laws, this happy go lucky college grad eagerly takes full time Uber job offer. Where he happily takes advantage of his employer benefit of free ****** from drunk Uber female pax (because apparently his wife was too pregnant to perform her wifely duties). And possibly free lawful representation of a defense lawyer at the tax payer's expense as well. God it's great to be an American!

A news story of incident last year:

https://www.dailylocal.com/news/ube...cle_ed9cd7f8-fa3d-11e8-b435-7390cd2c7801.html


YouBeer said:


> Dont forget if you *dont* take an opportunity when its presented some women will think of you as 'less than a man'.
> Granted women acting stupid is not consent, but women acting stupid is not a pass either.
> Men are pigs, the sooner women accept that the better off everyone will be.
> 
> ...


Yes. It most definitely is. An inconvenient fact the Progressive/SJW Left loves to continue blindly ignoring. This sort of behavior is the norm in Muslim countries. The press wouldn't have batted an eyelash in his home country. Just like it does for the scores of sexual assaults against native Muslim women daily. Just like it turned a blind eye to the outrageous sexual assaults that occurred in Tahrir Square, Egypt back in 2013. Like the horrific, sickening gang rape of a Dutch journalist posted on Youtube. The woman was filmed being dragged into a subway in a video which Youtube/Google has since hastily deleted over a year ago (for obvious reasons).

Video went viral racking up over a million hits. After she was dragged off camera into the subway by a crowd of hyper aroused males, the female journalist's screams remaining chilling to date. Nobody was ever prosecuted because the Egyptian government couldn't be bothered to do a damn thing about it. Google/social media has successfully scrubbed the majority of the video evidence. Some still remains in older news articles like this one

https://www.smh.com.au/world/five-m...-in-tahrir-square-reports-20130702-2p8sk.html
This nightmare happened multiple times to female journalists who were unfortunate to be in the crowd during that historic event. Despite being warned against entering the country (given the cultural attitude of misogyny towards foreign/western women) CNN's Laura Logan ended up being a victim as well. Her harrowing recollection of the assault is surprisingly still up on Youtube to date.






This country has more than its fair share of psychopaths, pedo bears, rapists and other bum nugget, bottom dweller criminals. Given the waves of unvetted refugees and illegal aliens that flooded the US under the Obama administration, it definitely doesn't need Uber adding anymore to the mix. And especially ones who wormed their way out of potential deportation of an expired student visa through marriage to a US citizen.

The sad irony is that it's highly likely the criminals who perpetrated the rape are now all over Europe and/or possibly in the UK. While social media bloodhounds the likes of #MeToo, Ilhian Omar and her 3 peer harpies of the apocalypse continue to play the victim card for said perpetrators.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> Seriously, is this joke of a thread still carrying on?


Well, actually, no.
It has been dormant, blissfully resting in .... I dunno, where ever threads go when they die ... but resting non the less for six weeks now.

Hey, where DOES a thread go when it dies?


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> This country has more than its fair share of psychopaths, pedo bears, rapists and other bum nugget, bottom dweller criminals. Given the waves of unvetted refugees and illegal aliens that flooded the US under the Obama administration,


 Do you have any clue how many of those fine people you're referring entered into the U.S. under the current President? I just met with one today. He said, he arrived 2 months ago from one of the countries you hate most. Funny huh! And you know what job he was given in this great economy!


----------

